# 5th season... 1st journal!!!



## Gixxerman420

I have decided instead of just reading and drooling over other people's grow journals for the past three years, I'd actually join up and do some posting this season! I've been coming to the forum and scrounging advice from other's problems and solutions... Recently decided that it wasn't an undercover sting deal and am actually going to do a journal! Here are the details

*Strains*
3 Papaya fem.
1 Northern Lights Blue fem.
1 Sugar Black Rose fem.
1 White Widow x Big Bud fem.
1 Il Diavolo Auto Flower fem.
*Soil and Nutes:*
using a mix of about 60% Ocean Forrest and 40% perlite... I'll be using the entire Fox Farm line of Nutrients including, Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom (not for the auto I've heard, anyone know why?)
*Lights:*
8 x 100 watt replacement cfl's with a daylight spectrum for vegetative, and 400 watt HPS for the first six weeks, and 430 Watt HPS with extra blue spectrum for the remaining 2-4 weeks of flowering... (estimating on the life expectancy of my bulb, trying to decide if I should use the 430 watt first and keep the 400 for a backup just in case, more lumens= good for buds)Enough jabbering, moving on!

    I have a few pictures of them starting today, been in soil for two days after using the germination technique found here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54794
     Not really exciting pictures, so I added a nice shot of an AK-48's lower branch after harvest, And pictures of a tentful of ICE here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54810
Subscribe guys, I feel there is some promise this season, got my grow room tweaked (I think), and have a few (4) grow season's under my belt! Nothing but fun-loving, stress-free, bud-producing ladies! ENJOY!!! I know I will

P.S. you may or may not have noticed, but the %'s I gave for perlite and soil is reversed here what it was in the germination technique description... Not a typo, I use a slightly heavier perlite mixture for seedlings and clones, assures there's oxygen in the soil!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hey Gixxer,
  Glad to see you getting a journal going.  Are you going to be flowering your auto under the same 400 as your other plants or kepping it in the veg area with 24 hours of light?

-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

:welcome: cant wait to watch season 5!


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hey Gixxer,
> Glad to see you getting a journal going.  Are you going to be flowering your auto under the same 400 as your other plants or kepping it in the veg area with 24 hours of light?
> 
> -SSF-



Really depends on maturation... If the auto matures fast enough to start flowering before I'm ready for the other ladies to switch, I'll put the auto under 24/0 hps until the others are ready, then back to veg... If she waits until close to flower time for the other 6, I'll throw some extra cfl's into the veg chamber and try my luck with blue spectrum... Not sure with an age switch that light spectrum will make much a difference in yield... Especially for a plant who gets their origins from the arctic circle (ruderalis (auto flower trait)). if all goes well, and the yield is descent enough so that gained time is enough to compensate in yield lost, I'll grow a full SOG of autos under 24/0 HPS! Either way, it's been almost an entire year since I tasted the glory of "home grown".... I'M VERY EXCITED ABOUT BEING BACK IN THE GARDEN GUYS.... Lots of fun to come I believe!


----------



## Gixxerman420

So I went to check on the ladies today, looking good! Got there first sets of single serrated leaves and starting to poke out their second set this afternoon... I can't wait til they get enough leaves to start verging like crazy! I've never nutes during vegetative growth so I'm interested to see how much a difference the "self feeding" soil I've used in the past has with the combination of ocean Forrest and grow big nutes! Wish me luck guys!


----------



## biggerbuds

happy growing man,i wish you all the best with it.


----------



## Gixxerman420

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> happy growing man,i wish you all the best with it.



Gracias man! I think I spelled that right? Idk, I'm fried!:joint: I got some more pictures tonight, but I'm too lazy to turn the PC on to upload them... Guess I'll do that in the morning! I got a few shots of the grow areas (vegatative and flowering). Nothing real interesting, their still just babies!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Okay, so not exactly the next morning... But afternoon will work! the first three are of the babies and vegging area, and the other two are the flowering tent of course! Look how cute my little girls are! I only have 3 sets of 100 watt CFL's on them right now... But will bump it up to four sets when they mature a bit (8 lights in 4 domes), maybe even five or six sets!... Just waiting to see how the ladies respond to what's presently there... They seem to be just trucking along for seedlings, from seed to sprout in three days and now just 6 days old (9 days from seed in breeder's pack)! The one in the bottom right corner of the second photo is the auto Il Diavolo... Seems to have a bit of a slow start... But I haven't been over today either! Sit and wait:watchplant:


----------



## MosesPMG

hey Gixxer, have you always grown under cfl and this many cfls? Just wondering if its enough  looks good tho mate!


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> hey Gixxer, have you always grown under cfl and this many cfls? Just wondering if its enough  looks good tho mate!



I have always grown under this many, but never with this many plants at the same time... I have a few more domes lying around, and bulbs... Just need some more socket splitters and I'll be good to go if this turns out looking like the ladies aren't vegging the way they should... Right now though they're taking off! I took the last pictures just yesterday and the leaves you can see there have doubled in size, and a second set of serrated leaves have come out probably a half inch or more today! The lights are but inches off of the plants, and when I have all eight lights on them it comes out to one and an eight light per plant... May amp it up to two per plant, each plant have their own dome with two lights in it, and place them side by side so that each plant's light covers the sides of the plants on either side of their designated lady friend!


----------



## BBFan

Good luck with your grow Gixxerman420.  Should remove the mylar under the plants- reflected light on the underside of leaves promotes stretch.


----------



## MosesPMG

oo ok thats good mate. I like your design ideas :aok:

and :yeahthat:


----------



## Gixxerman420

BBFan said:
			
		

> Good luck with your grow Gixxerman420.  Should remove the mylar under the plants- reflected light on the underside of leaves promotes stretch.


I didn't think of that but I will do that... I've been thinking about using it as an outside wall for my veg area... Just to reflect some of that lost light back to the girls.


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> oo ok thats good mate. I like your design ideas :aok:
> 
> and :yeahthat:


 Thanx man, I'm trying brother!


----------



## Gixxerman420

so the first picture here is of my white widow x big bud... Now I may just be crazy, but there's no new growth in the center of this plant! It shot out three sets of single blade serrated leaves and now seems to have halted vertical growth; doesn't even look like anything is trying to come out there! I know I should wait it out, but have any of you seen this before!? front and center in the second photo is my Il diavolo auto (seems a bit smaller than the other strains) who's growing quite slow despite being in the same conditions as the other plants, must be attributed to the auto flower trait. the third photo is just a shot of all of them.. And the fourth is an attempt at a side shot of the white widow x big bud which is in the very center of the garden in that shot. I hope the ww x bb is okay, I was really kind of excited about that one in particular; what with the promise of a larger than average yield and all. What do you guys think?


----------



## wannabegrower

I would not trip,  I got one that did that too!  It is Trainwreck 5 out 5 poped but one just was fricken strange like yours, but as it has grown it even looked more strange.  So I thought it has got to be a male out of the bunch, I don't know yet,  way to early for that  but it seems to be getting normal now and growing with very little internode space so I am pretty sure it is a female and was just a strange one!!  we will see in a couple weeks or so..  I'll take a pic and show you.   your pics look good should be a nice crop!!


----------



## MosesPMG

try moving the lights up a bit to promote stretching


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> try moving the lights up a bit to promote stretching


Not really looking to stretch... It seems there is no new growth at all, like it just grew up to a point and stopped! I hope it does okay, but I have six others so I'm not going to fret to much... It'll grow if it's going to I guess! Thanx for the input guys! I feel a little eased!


----------



## MosesPMG

hmm I dont know why any plant would stop growing. only other thing I can think of is the pots they are in is too small and the roots have no where to grow? are you going to keep them in solo cups?


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> hmm I dont know why any plant would stop growing. only other thing I can think of is the pots they are in is too small and the roots have no where to grow? are you going to keep them in solo cups?


No, they're only a week out of the ground, I am going to transplant in another week into three gallon pots... This particular plant is the only one out of seven doing this, it's almost likes it's been topped but no scarring or evidence of damage... It just stops! Three sets of single serrated leaves, and no evidence of branching except on the bottom node... If it only grows two branches, I'm going to veg her out and top her continuously until I have enough branches that I can get some good clones from her... I was really excited about this strain too! I tried a new style of germination and I'm thinking that either it came up prematurely, or maybe there was stress during germination that caused a genetic issue? IDK!!!


----------



## MosesPMG

thats really weird man. Ive never heard of a plant doing that. Luckily its only 1 of them


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> thats really weird man. Ive never heard of a plant doing that. Luckily its only 1 of them


yeah, it's just the one... I hope she either decides that it was a brain fart and starts to grow again, or branches out strong enough that I can top two to get four, and top four to get eight nice cuttings for clones... This may take a while, but I got six more to flower while I wait! Perhaps I will end up with some WW x BB after all!


----------



## MosesPMG

way to take a negative and turn it into a positive :aok:


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> way to take a negative and turn it into a positive :aok:


There's a silver lining to every cloud, if you look hard enough... I figured as excited as I was about this particular strain, it'd be worth the wait to veg the mother out for clones on my next season:hubba: If I can get away with topping her three times, I'll end up with sixteen branch tips (two branches from first node) cut1(both branches)= 4 new growths(two from each branch), cut2(all 4 new growths)= 8 new growths(two from each cut2 tips), cut3(all 8 new growths)= 16 new growths(two from each cut3 tips)... If that was as confusing as it was to write I'm sorry! any ways, I may actually end up only going through the steps to cut2 and have 8 clones... And keep the mother for future use! I'll probably flower one cutting immediately after rooting, just to make sure it's not hermie or male because of some inadvertent stress I've put her through. She was a puny white seed and I didn't really expect her to crack, but here we are talking about her!  Although, today she has a strange color, I'll discuss that in a moment though!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Okay, So WW x BB is definitely not growing vertically anymore, she has three sets of single serrated leaves, two sets of which are at the same node it seems, and have no evidence of branching(which have a strange patching showing up; may be attributed to the lack of vertical growth/not having big enough branches to grow and use the nutes)... The first set however, is most certainly branching out, the tale-tale signs of little fans growing from the base of the primary leaf. It's from these branches I plan to top at least twice before cloning and sexing one of before I invest time into a closet full of hermies or males. The others are looking great! Il Diavolo is short and stocky, but seems to be picking up growth rate. I fed them two days ago with FF grow big (1/2 tsp. per gal.) and they look to be doing alright with it!(with the exception of WW x BB) Enough talk, picture time!
     The first picture is a close up of the top of WW x BB and shows how the top four leaves are at the same node.The second pic is of the three papaya...The third of sugar black rose...The fourth is northern lights blue...The fifth is il diavolo... The sixth is top view with papaya in the rear, WW x BB in the front by herself, il diavolo in the center of the middle row, sugar black rose on the left middle, and northern lights blue on the right middle... The last pic is taken inside the veg area, which I have boxed in on one side now using the mylar-covered board that I originally had under them; now there is mylar on three sides! I'll be amping my veg area as we go, limited budget being in the high percentage of unemployed and all... expect to see strides in it's development over the next couple of months though!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Good looking seedlings you have there Gixxerman!  Crossing my fingers for some nice ladies for ya


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Good looking seedlings you have there Gixxerman!  Crossing my fingers for some nice ladies for ya


Thanks SSF... They better be ladies! I'll be boycotting Nirvana seeds! Especially if they stay on this lush green path they're on! I'd like to learn more about the colloidal silver treatment to get feminized seed... Any of you guys know how to do this? I'd love to cross my own breed in the future!


----------



## Roddy

It was in the anniversary edition of high times, if memory serves.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> It was in the anniversary edition of high times, if memory serves.


I read this and was like; "uugghhh....  what was in the anniversary edition of high times?" and then it hit me, the colloidal silver treatment right?


----------



## Roddy

lol, yes sorry!


----------



## Gixxerman420

it's all good... Had a true stoner moment there... I should have known, I asked for crying out loud :rofl: I am getting anxious as hell... How long did you veg your ladies to get them as big as they are now Roddy!?


----------



## Gixxerman420

So I looked at the bottom of one of the cups and could see root tips at the drainage holes, I decided it was time to transplant the ladies! Not a moment too soon either if you ask me, the roots were so clustered near the bottom of some of them that you could hardly even see the dirt! I took my bigger pots and filled the bottom so that the solo cup's rim was flush with the new pot's rim... Then I filled and press dirt mixture around the cup; at which point I just lifted the cups out, slide the entire cup of dirt out and gently dropped them into the void of the new pots. I filled it a little higher in an attempt to cover some of that bottom stalk and gain some stability likewise... Picture time!


----------



## MosesPMG

nice upgrade  im sure your plants will thank you


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> nice upgrade  im sure your plants will thank you


I hope so, I'm going to give them a few days to recoup and start a stronger feeding regimen. Hope to see some branches hanging out by next week!


----------



## Gixxerman420

whelp, I didn't have to wait until next week to see my branches coming out! I went over this evening and many of them have little branches starting to emerge the tips of their second node. I also went ahead and amped my seedling feeding to full strength (for seedlings; 1 tsp./gal.) of FF grow big... The new containers were dry to the point that there was dirt all over the carpet from the fan, and they weighed about half of what they did yesterday after transplant! They ladies seemed to have breezed right through it with no stress at all! So; watered with the full strength seedling feeding and placed extra lights over them... I now have a dome for each plant with two 100 watt replacement bulbs (26 actual watts) in each dome. Considering the bulbs kick out 1,800 lumens a piece, I'd say 3,600 lumens per plant in a 6" square area is good... I think I read 3,000 per sq. ft. for veg... Can anyone validate that? if so, I have twice the suggested minimum. Temperature is right at 77.8 degrees, at 33% humidity... Anyone know ideal numbers for these? (<temp and humidity)... Also, I pinched the leaves off of Northern Lights Blue that were covering the branches coming from the first node; hopefully they'll take off! I may be able to salvage some clones after all! okay, picture time!


This first picture is of Black Sugar Rose; she seems to be the most vigorous!


A side shot of Sugar Black Rose...


This is one of three Papaya, typical of all three in aesthetics.


Side shot of Papaya...


All the ladies with the new lighting arrangement!


Just a lighting shot...(YAWN)


A shot of BSR (top right), Papaya (right side, both), and NLB (bottom right)...


----------



## MosesPMG

you could also rent that space out to women looking for a tan. haha


----------



## Rosebud

I pulled up a couch. I want to be comfortable to watch this. Looks great, glad you came out and did a journal.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Lovin' the support here guys!  I also love that we all this place to come to, relate, and share information... TAN:rofl:!!!! Welcome Rosebud (I'm a follower of yours as well!)... I'm glad you made yourself comfortable, there's a bong floating around here somewhere guys!.... :bong1:


----------



## Gixxerman420

So I have good news and some questions... But we'll do it by photo!


Sugar Black Rose shot out her first set of seven leaves... Growing fast! Just look at yesterday's pic (4 posts up)!


A picture of Papaya, not the same as yesterday...


Just a shot of all of them... Now for questions!


What do you think is causing the discoloration in this leaf (the lower one)... I'll be reviewing the sick plant sticky, but I'm guessing a nute burn? I fed them again yesterday, and aside from this portion of this leaf, the rest of the plant, and other plants are green... This particular plant is the darkest green and the only one with this discoloration.. I'm assuming N surplus based on this analysis... What do YOU think


And also, Do you think these lights are close enough? Their about 8" from the ladies and the temp ranges from 76 to 78 degrees with two fans on them; one oscillating over the ladies, and one pointed up at the lights to cool them... Should I move them closer?


----------



## MosesPMG

Ive been told nute burn starts at the tips of leaves, not in the middle, so idk if its nute burn? you using full strength? 
only other thing I can think of are lights are too close?
Sorry im not anywhere near an expert  hope I helped


----------



## BBFan

Gixxerman-

IMO it's a little early to be using any nutes.  What are they, about 2 1/2 weeks old?  Still too young for nutes.

Wouldn't concern myself with slight discoloration on one leaf on one plant at this stage.  It is certainly not any nute burn I've seen (and I'm the king of nute burn).

Give it another day or 2 and see if it changes.


----------



## Gixxerman420

BBFan said:
			
		

> Gixxerman-
> 
> IMO it's a little early to be using any nutes.  What are they, about 2 1/2 weeks old?  Still too young for nutes.
> 
> Wouldn't concern myself with slight discoloration on one leaf on one plant at this stage.  It is certainly not any nute burn I've seen (and I'm the king of nute burn).
> 
> Give it another day or 2 and see if it changes.


okay, the only thing is that I mixed a small portion, (maybe 30%) of some old "no good" potting soil and I was concerned about the amount of N available in the soil... I have already fed these ladies twice, but only with a tsp. of FF big grow in a gal. concentration... Very light feedings, 7 days apart! I hope to get these ladies used to a little nutrients because I want to veg them as quickly as possible... I am only waiting until they start alternating and then I'll do the switch to flower... Want them as big as possible by then! Any suggestions?


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Ive been told nute burn starts at the tips of leaves, not in the middle, so idk if its nute burn? you using full strength?
> only other thing I can think of are lights are too close?
> Sorry im not anywhere near an expert  hope I helped


Was helpful, I actually moved the lights up a bit yesterday evening... I am not using a full strength feeding no.. just a tsp. of FF grow big to a gal. water concentration... (instructions for seedling feedings on bottle)


----------



## MosesPMG

hmm im using FF also, big bloom and tiger bloom. It might be slight nute burn because mine did something similar. 
Do you know the ph of the water?


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> hmm im using FF also, big bloom and tiger bloom. It might be slight nute burn because mine did something similar.
> Do you know the ph of the water?


no, but I'm using my tap water which I have used for the last four seasons... I'm thinking a slight N surplus... It looks similar to the chart on the sick plant sticky... Which amazingly confirms my suspicions... I'm usually proven wrong:rofl: I filter my water through a brita filter... I know this does nothing for pH, but has never been an issue, and has always done fine in the past! No reason to fix something that's not broken; not sure what I'm taking out of the water by filtering it, or if it helps at all... But have always done it this way and will continue to so long as I don't hear differently! It's a bit of a pain this season because my garden is in a new location and not here with me! I have to tote water almost every day to keep them from drying out or having to use the new site's water! Not sure there's a difference between our waters (not far away) but not taking any chances either!


----------



## MosesPMG

alright well If its a surplus just water with regular water or even try and flush the soil some if its severe? see if it helps or not. 
Just trying process-of-elimination


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> alright well If its a surplus just water with regular water or even try and flush the soil some if its severe? see if it helps or not.
> Just trying process-of-elimination


yeah, I watered her fairly heavily; until I saw runoff! I figure this will be suitable, she's not that bad , no worse today so not terribly concerned anymore. I'm pretty sure we got it figured out! thanks a ton! I'll hit you with some rep for the info Moses!


----------



## MosesPMG

Thanks Gixxer, Im glad they are doing better :aok:


----------



## Gixxerman420

Okay! Went over this evening to visit the girls.. Daily ritual you know! "Looking fabulous darling!" Got a few new pictures... I need to slow up on the photos or this thread is going to be 8 miles long by the time I harvest!:rofl: They're just doing so well and I'm excited because it's been 18 months since my last harvest! So with further adieu,  the ladies!:watchplant: :yay: 



Sugar Black Rose... Looking good with another set of fans and branches about an inch long from the first node!


Same Papaya as yesterday, for comparison!


Although funky looking, pinching the top fans out of the way of the first node seemed to pay off for WWxBB... See her little  branchies?:hubba:I'll give a couple of days to recoup a little more and cut the center out of her... Then in a few nodes, top her two branches so that they shoot out away from the center of the plant. Then a couple more nodes I'll top again so that they shoot in towards the center... I won't be budding her like this so I'm not terribly concerned about the weight... I'll be taking eight clones and the probably keeping her for a mother... We'll see!


This is all of them minus WWxBB, Nice little garden I'd say! 


My four favorite, aesthetically speaking! For now!:rofl:

I love the whole grow process, more so than smoking the finished product I think!  _Maybe_ That's a close call!


----------



## MosesPMG

wow new growth looks healthy and green!
Mojo to keep it goin


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> wow new growth looks healthy and green!
> Mojo to keep it goin


Yeah looking good! Thx Mose... The one is still a bit on the green side, but the burn is no worse this evening than it was yesterday... May be wishful thinking, but even seems a slightly lighter shade of green today! Either way, these ladies are growing like crazy, I had thought that Monday was 2 weeks, but they didn't break ground until the 24th; that makes tomorrow 2 weeks! Going strong, two feedings under her belt! That means I fed her on day four instead of eight! Idk where I got an extra 4 days from:joint::afroweed: May have been abducted by aliens!:rofl:


----------



## Cali*Style

Looking good for sure.  Mojo your way!!  :48:

Happy growing ~ Cali


----------



## Gixxerman420

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> Looking good for sure.  Mojo your way!!  :48:
> 
> Happy growing ~ Cali


thanx again guys for the love! I love this site, there is real fellowship here! Well, I finally found a program that could "see" the pictures on my digital photo album... Here we go with last years ICE mother and some of her finer bud shots! All of these were taken on  day 48 of flowering, My computer at the time crashed and I couldn't save any other pictures of her... I have one of me holding her, but not uploading it for obvious reasons!
View attachment day 48-1.bmp
View attachment day 48-5.bmp

View attachment HPIM9729.bmp
View attachment HPIM9739.bmp

View attachment HPIM9736.bmp


----------



## Gixxerman420

So today is two weeks (technically yesterday because it's 2 am) and I decided to prune the girl's first two sets of fans off... I am hoping that the branches will stretch a little to get out fro underneath the other leaves still present above them. I also decided to go ahead and take out the center growth of WWxBB so that healing could start, I want to get her split again in about a week I think... Depends on her size and which direction the top node is in. I would like to catch her shooting away from (kind of parallel with really) the center of the plant, so that when I top again on the next node, I'll have four shoots toward the center, and four out from the center. Got some individual pruning shots, a collective, and the leafs that were sacrificed for the sake of bigger buds!



A side and top view of Sugar Black Rose, she is by far the most vigorous of the ladies and is aesthetically my favorite right now!


Collective shot after pruning...


WWxBB after removal of the center growth.. Looks funny but will pay off I'll bet!


Northern lights blue I believe, maybe papaya idk... Seems to be stretching a little more than the others so I'm guess NLB... Having three papaya and only one NLB, this being the only plant this stretched... Although NLB is 100% indica and we all know indicas are shorties! not much else to say about today, nice weight on my pots so I didn't water, I have been lightly misting the top soil once a day in an effort to keep the fans from blowing dirt everywhere! I ordered 10 5 gal. smart pots and a 4' 6 bulb T5 set up this morning on eBay from HTGSupply. The add baosted 30,000 lumens from 324 watts; which is 4,800 more lumens and 40 less watts than I'm running with 14 26watt CFL's. This presents a comparison of 92.6 lumens per watt for T5, 69.2 lumens per watt for CFL, and less heat with T5 operation... Plus my favorite quality, ONE CORD FOR VEG LIGHTING YAY!!!:rofl:


----------



## MosesPMG

woah I dont know if Ive ever seen a plant without the central growth :shocked: does that do anything more than just topping it? or is that just considered extreme topping?


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> woah I dont know if Ive ever seen a plant without the central growth :shocked: does that do anything more than just topping it? or is that just considered extreme topping?


I'd say like topping it... The plant only grow to the second node and stopped, it had stretched like an inch and a half... I was concerned that the leaves in the center growth were using nutrients better suited for a part of the plant that was actually going to grow... Never seen a seedling act like this bu the fans on the branches are messed up to... Maybe something happened during germination that damaged the growth tip? either way, I hope it's not a sign of bad or damaged genetics, I'm going to veg her out for clones. I was particularly excited about this strain because being a cross of white widow and the hash plant big bud, it guaranteed big yields of potent indica dominant marijuana... Great for my back pain, and my pockets! I'm tired of being considered a criminal when all I'm doing is trying to maintain safe access to this medicinal herb. Anywayz, I hope to top her two more times and take the resulting eight shoots as clones... I'll have a tentful of WWxBB then!


----------



## MosesPMG

oh, ok. thats really cool.  thanks Gixxer


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> oh, ok. thats really cool.  thanks Gixxer


Not a prob bob!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi Gixxer,  great job on last year's ICE grow, looks like it was a fun one 

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hi Gixxer,  great job on last year's ICE grow, looks like it was a fun one
> 
> -SSF-


that **** was the ****!!! :rofl: I did have a great season last year! She was nute burnt early on, but as you can tell, pulled out of it beautifully! Best pot I ever smoked; great for pain too!It was of course my first run with good genetics, and was also my first "catastrophe" free season... Good quantity; great quality! Would suggest to even the most novice of growers, once I had the nutes dialed in, she pumped out clones for almost a year and flowered out nicely! I don't know if you can tell really in the photo, but I managed to fimm this one and get four main colas! They weren't the longest buds in the world, but between the four of them weighed in at just over one and a quarter ounces! I got two and a quarter ounce off this plant... Not the greatest, but my personal best so far!~ I had a sativa dominant bag seed for my first grow, only 70 watt security style HPS, and no ventilation! I only yielded 16 grams off of a 5 1/2' plant! Stretchy Magee I called her! She turned out to be shemale though and the smoke was terrible!:rofl: learn as we go I guess!


----------



## Gixxerman420

so I had a disaster in the grow room today! I dropped a light on one of the ladies! The auto of all of them! I have now sworn myself from CFL setup (or at least ghetto ones like this) When the T5 gets here on the 15th I'll never use them again! (maybe for side lighting on my mothers or something; not above them!) It didn't kill the il diavolo... But cleared the fans off of one side! My understanding you want to keep your pruning to a minimum with auto strains because of their relatively short life span. Oh well, she'll still put something out that will suffice until the regular strains go through their cycles... I couldn't believe it; drop the light! I removed the bottom sets of fans on WWxBB's two branches; they were pushing against one another and separating the two apart... She looks really puny but I've got time to waste on her since I'll have five flowering in a 3x3 space... She'll fill the second tent full (next harvest i mean...




This a couple of garden shots... The pruning a couple of days ago seems to have achieved exactly what I was going for... The branches on the first two nodes of each plant (some more than others) had stretched a bit out to the light! Getting to look like miniature bushes!



Side and top view of sugar black rose... I think she's the bushiest, but has been passed in height by the Northern Lights Blue.... (100% indica; go figure)


Northern Lights Blue... She stretching you think?


----------



## StoneyBud

There are only two types of growers.

1. Those who have already dropped a freakin light on a plant.

2. Those who are going to.

I did it just recently man.  

Your plants are looking healthy!


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> There are only two types of growers.
> 
> 1. Those who have already dropped a freakin light on a plant.
> 
> 2. Those who are going to.
> 
> I did it just recently man.
> 
> Your plants are looking healthy!


LOL... Ain't that the damn truth! I'm about fed up with the CFL "multi-dome" going on in the closet... Tiresome! I hope the auto doesn't suffer from it too badly! I want enough off of it to carry me through until I harvest the other ladies!


----------



## MichiganMedhead

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> There are only two types of growers.
> 
> 1. Those who have already dropped a freakin light on a plant.
> 
> 2. Those who are going to.
> 
> I did it just recently man.
> 
> Your plants are looking healthy!




too funny


----------



## Gixxerman420

So the girls are doing great! They're getting big enough now that it's harder and harder to see a difference in them from day to day... But a side by side comparison from photos a few days apart and it's very evident. I topped one Papaya and the Northern Lights Blue... After taking two clones, this will leave me 12-16 branches (depending on how they split; attempted fim) on each... Enough for a descent harvest after LST puts them all on the same canopy. Here's a few shots... 




 Would these qualify as plants now? They're about 6-8" tall, can I tie them down yet? They still look a little short to me! What you guys think?


----------



## Gixxerman420

Well, I was going to wait but I changed my mind this evening... I tied the sugar black rose and one of the papaya down tonight, and I'm going to tie some more down tomorrow... I've topped one papaya and I'll leave the other one alone to grow naturally... I want to see if topping or LST will make a difference in yield in a side by side by side grow! Will be interesting... I forgot to snap photos, but I'll get some tomorrow and post them in my GJ... By then they may be turned back towards the light! I'll tie at least one more, the northern lights blue which I've also topped... See if a topped and LST'd plant makes a difference in yield vs size type of thing... Want to maximize use of my relatively small flowering area of 3x3... Wish me luck guys!


----------



## faderharley

CFL grows simply impress me, espeacially yours. Like the way you got your lights. Going to subd to this one...stay kool 

:holysheep:  another awesome CFL grow in play


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> CFL grows simply impress me, espeacially yours. Like the way you got your lights. Going to subd to this one...stay kool
> 
> :holysheep:  another awesome CFL grow in play


well, I'm going T5 tomorrow! I like the CFL's, but I've heard that T5 runs more lumens per watt and a lot less heat! I'm running three fans on high right now to keep the temps at 76-79 Fahrenheit. T5 is just a flourescent, not compact, but florescent still the same! If I don't get the results similar to CFL then I'll switch back out! We'll see how it goes!


----------



## faderharley

Yeah, my grow closet can get alittle hot for just 4 plants when I put them in flowering w/1200watts of CFLs, usually gets to 89-92 degress, but my rez. water is always at 65 degress. Hot on top, cool below in my aero-hydro grow lol, you really got a great grow going, I'm subd...4sure


----------



## Gixxerman420

well, I tied the Northern Lights Blue down today and decided to leave the rest alone... I used bread ties to do my tie downs with, tied 2 together and wrapped it around the stalk, then bent the ladies to at least 90 degrees, and used my thumb nail to crease the wire of the bread tie tucked under the lip of the pot. I figure if it's too much stress, the easy grip will release and not damage my girls... All and all I'd say it went extremely well though; get some monster branches and I'll experiment with supercropping for you guys to peer in on! This gives me a regular (no topping, no LST) papaya, a topped papaya (which I'll LST once grown out), and an LST'd papaya. It leaves the il diavolo (auto, left alone)Sugar Black Rose which I tied down for LST, and WWxBB whom I'm growing out for clones... PICTURE TIME!


The three girls that are tied up!



Sugar Black Rose, see how she's already pointed back towards the light!? 


Northern Lights Blue... Going to go back over a little later and see if she's pointed back up yet... Take some photos if is the case.



Some garden shots as a whole... I will be uploading what I believe to be an alternating node later... It's on a branch so I don't know if it's a sign of sexual maturity or maybe just an attempt to get the fans to light!? pics coming later!


----------



## StoneyBud

The plants are looking great!


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> The plants are looking great!


Thanx man! I went over and checked on them this evening (again!)... I forgot to close the door on the room where I had it ventilating a bit, temp dropped to 73... Not bad but I'm as anal as they come at keeping my optimums! I decided that the ladies who are tied down could use a haircut and pruned a few of the palm-sized fan leaves from the main stalk and I can already tell a huge difference in the bottom branches! Not only have the tops turned back towards the light, but so have all the secondary branches... I could almost swear they've grown since this afternoon! I fed them again today, still seedling strength big grow... I am going to up the mix another tsp. next week... Or feeding... I've been feeding on Mondays, but really just listening to the girls to see what they want! Anyways, WWxBB has recuperated from the topping and pruning quite vigorously, but is now shooting out three leaves on each node!


Ever seen this? Strange I thought! Bad sign you think?


The three ladies I've got tied down; left to right, Sugar Black Rose, Northern Lights Blue (topped also), and Papaya


This evening's garden shot! Loving the growth right now! 

I forgot to take pictures of the "alternating node" but will catch tomorrow or someday! Seriously considering LSTing all of them, but I'm doing the side by side by side grow with one LST'd, one topped, and one natural growth Papaya's... For the sake of experimental results, I'll refrain from doing so. I would like to take clones next week if size permits... Gotta get next generation ready! T5 comes in tomorrow! Excited about new equipment... Also have ten 5 gal. smart pots coming... All from HTG Supply's eBay store (not pushing products here :rofl. In exception to the WWxBB, the Il diavolo is the runt of the litter! But she looks healthy and should start flowering within a few weeks right!? Guess it's Google time!


----------



## StoneyBud

Dude! It might just be my weed man, but that first pic with the yellow lines? I'm not sure what I'm seeing...

Kinda looks like a village of frogs drawing football plays....:shocked: :bong: 


Seriously, what is that?


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Dude! It might just be my weed man, but that first pic with the yellow lines? I'm not sure what I'm seeing...
> 
> Kinda looks like a village of frogs drawing football plays....:shocked: :bong:
> 
> 
> Seriously, what is that?


It's a picture of the three leaf node of WWxBB... seeing if anyone had seen a plant do this... Been an odd plant from sprout first it stopped growing vertically after three sets of single leafs, now it's throwing out three leafs on each node! idk...


----------



## StoneyBud

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> It's a picture of the three leaf node of WWxBB... seeing if anyone had seen a plant do this... Been an odd plant from sprout first it stopped growing vertically after three sets of single leafs, now it's throwing out three leafs on each node! idk...


 
If I remember correctly, Hick was involved with a plant that did exactly that. I think the outcome was that if the plant is healthy, it won't affect anything at all in terms of harvest.

I believe that there's a fancy word for it even. Maybe when Hick comes baaaaaak to the site in the morning, he'll stop in.


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, Hick was involved with a plant that did exactly that. I think the outcome was that if the plant is healthy, it won't affect anything at all in terms of harvest.
> 
> I believe that there's a fancy word for it even. Maybe when Hick comes baaaaaak to the site in the morning, he'll stop in.


Cool, thx!


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> Yeah, my grow closet can get alittle hot for just 4 plants when I put them in flowering w/1200watts of CFLs, usually gets to 89-92 degress, but my rez. water is always at 65 degress. Hot on top, cool below in my aero-hydro grow lol, you really got a great grow going, I'm subd...4sure


Appreciate the confidence! I see promise in this season! 89-92? Are you supplementing co2? Plants at higher temps are less likely to hermit or show signs of stress with co2 enrichment... Any troubles with it so far?


----------



## Hick

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, Hick was involved with a plant that did exactly that. I think the outcome was that if the plant is healthy, it won't affect anything at all in terms of harvest.
> 
> I believe that there's a fancy word for it even. Maybe when Hick comes baaaaaak to the site in the morning, he'll stop in.



It is just a "tri-foliate". Some mistake them for "triploid" plants.."_A plant that has three sets of chromosomes in place of the usual two. Triploids are usually sterile, and they are difficult to breed_"..(which they are not) simply because they have that particular anomaly. 
  It "seems" to me, when  was researching it, that mj plants with trifoliate tendency tend also to be male.


----------



## StoneyBud

Hick said:
			
		

> It "seems" to me, when was researching it, that mj plants with trifoliate tendency tend also to be male.


 
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: YIKES! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: YIKES! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


My sentiments exactly! If I veg this sucker out to the point that I want for clones and it turns out to be male, I'll be upset! Guess I'll take an early clone to flower!


----------



## Robbie4door

great job i sub'd


----------



## Gixxerman420

Robbie4door said:
			
		

> great job i sub'd


Thx bud... Got a new veg light today! Got pictures of the garden under it! I also got some top view photos of Sugar Black Rose and Northern Lights Blue... LST has definitely changed it for the better! Just look at the nice even canopies on the two of them! I might have to go ahead and tie the rest of them down; with the exception of il diavolo and White Widow x Big Bud! I think I will do that tomorrow... I just know that all those colas will certainly out weigh  a natural growth plant... DEFINITELY!



See the new light? I like it! I had to squeeze the tent over another inch and a half but was worth the 20 minute clean up job! 



Couple of shots of all of them... Looking good in their new home I think!



Sugar Black Rose (left) and Northern Lights Blue (right)... Those canopies are looking great! How do you guys think their doing!?


----------



## Gixxerman420

Hick said:
			
		

> It is just a "tri-foliate". Some mistake them for "triploid" plants.."_A plant that has three sets of chromosomes in place of the usual two. Triploids are usually sterile, and they are difficult to breed_"..(which they are not) simply because they have that particular anomaly.
> It "seems" to me, when  was researching it, that mj plants with trifoliate tendency tend also to be male.


okay, it's actually known as Whorled phyllotaxy; trifoliate means that each leaf has three spears... I meant that each node actually has three leaves sprouting from it! 


Whorled phyllotaxy
trifoliate


----------



## Gixxerman420

So I tied the other two Papaya down, the temptation for better yield was too great! I think the others responded very well... Northern Lights Blue seems to have shot out even after tying her down, so I tied her down again!... I had taken a picture but it's evaporated from there to here so I'll snap another later tonight or tomorrow... I will LST that thing all the way around the pot if I have too!:rofl: It looks pretty cool; I can imagine will look even cooler once in flower and untied... Look like one of those old twisty trees you see pictures on the internet of. Anyways, without further adieu; picture time!


White Widow x Big Bud is definitely has whorled phyllotaxy. Notice there are three leaves from each node! Awesome! I have read that this sometimes corrects itself later into veg after sexual maturity is reached; I hope I can keep the anomaly in future gardens as well! I'll be cloning her for a better mother for sure! 


Sugar Black Rose... Filling out nicely I think!


Northern Lights Blue prior to secondary tie down... I took the tip on the far right side of the photo and pulled it down towards the bottom of the photo and tied it to the side of the pot again... If it continues to shoot up, I'll wrap it around the pot!


One of the other Papaya I tied down, These seem to respond well to LST... Ten minutes in and she's already pointing in to the light again!I'm tempted to go over later to snap a few more of the LST section of my garden... The only ones not under LST now are the Il Diavolo (because it's an auto flower and I didn't want to stunt growth) and WWxBB because it is so short and bushy already; not to mention that this one will be sacrificed for clones on the next turn around! Seeing as I'll still have room in the tent for a few, I may flower a few rooted clones about halfway through the first five's flower cycle... Start a staggering of crops so I can get one each month; eventually working down to two week intervals. 


Last but not least; today's garden shot! Not the best admittedly, but I spaced them out a bit further apart and had to set further back to get them all! Looking good I think... 

How am I doing guys!? Honesty please; but be gentle on a fairly new grower!


----------



## SensiStarFan

:aok: keep up the good work 

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> :aok: keep up the good work
> 
> -SSF-


Thx bud! I snuck over and took another couple of shots of Northern Lights Blue and one of Il Diavolo... How long usually does it take for an auto to start showing sex? It'll be three weeks old tomorrow and I was just wandering when I get to see flowers!?



A top and side view of Northern Lights Blue after her second tie down this evening... Be interesting to see what she does now!


Il Diavolo, in all your barely pruned glory... When will you show me the goods?


----------



## maineharvest

Great looking plants Gix!  Im interested in that Northern Blue.


----------



## Gixxerman420

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Great looking plants Gix!  Im interested in that Northern Blue.


Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue  was specially developed by  Delicious Seed for indica lovers. This cannabis strain has a nice fragrance of wild berries and give a pleasant sensation of wellness and, at the same time, a sedative effect.
Feminized seeds of Northern Lights Blue are 100% indica and show all characteristics of this variety. They produce short bushy plants with fat round leaves of a dark green shade. The plants have a typical indica christmas tree shape; their compact structure makes them irreplaceable for indoor growing and for cannabis gardens with space and height restriction. These cannabis seeds are suitable for indoor and outdoor cultivation; they are very easy to grow with a good resistance to mould and mushroom. Wherever you decide to grow your Delicious Northern Light Blues, excellent results are always guaranteed. Her feminized seeds produce up to 500 gr. of great marijuana per m when grown indoors and up to 450 gr. per outdoor plant. Outdoor harvest starts already in the middle of September.

THC of this marijuana variety is incredible 20%, what makes her high very relaxing and uplifting. Pure indica, Northern Lights Blue has a great medical value and is used as a relaxant, effective for anxiety, pain, nausea, appetite stimulation, sleep, muscle spasms and tremors. Her smoking is very smooth, with refreshing berry fragrance and a pleasant earthy aftertaste.


Hope this helps bud!:rofl:BUD!!!:rofl: And thx for your kind words... I have topped this plant as well... But she refuses to stop stretching upward... If she veges long enough before showing sex, I'm going to tie her two tops down out of one another's way and see what we get!


----------



## maineharvest

Vigorous plant!


----------



## ecstaticM

I'm really interested in the Il Diavolo! I'm thinking of starting this soon, but I love the pics of her now


----------



## Gixxerman420

ecstaticM said:
			
		

> I'm really interested in the Il Diavolo! I'm thinking of starting this soon, but I love the pics of her now


well, I got another one of her; I pruned all the bigger fans off the main stalk and transplanted her into a 5 gal. smart pot... I hope this allows her to fulfill her potential in her short life span... I hope to see signs of sex any day now! Here's a copy of the product description:

Delicious Seeds II Diavolo  is a new cross of a Critical+ with a Ruderalis specially developed by the Delicious Seeds for indica and Critical lovers. This strain has very distinct autoflowering characteristics, she is extremely quick, extremely powerful and extremely pleasant.
Autoflowering characteristics grant Il Diavolo cannabis seeds the ability to completely flower without the need for reduction of day-light hours. Her seeds grow consistently well and finish under 24 hours of light - from sprouting to harvest - in 7 weeks, although you can achieve similar results with 18 hours of light per day. Like with any other autoflowering strains, you don't have to change the light period to induce flowering, or to have separate vegetative and flowering rooms.

Automatic seeds of Il Diavolo are resistant to plague and mould and show good response to nearly all growing methods. Some cannabis growers notice a light nutrient sensitivity and, as such, the seeds should be fed lightly. If you feed her lightly and never allow the medium to dry out, this marijuana variety will reward you with an extremely resinous and bulky main cola, medium branching with plenty of smaller, frosty nuggets and a truly delicious strong and fruity, berry-like aroma. Her yield is as much as 300 gr per m2 when growing indoors. Also suitable for outdoor cultivation.
These cannabis is definitely one of the best from the Delicious Seed. Its cannabis seeds are easy and fast growing, with a quite a commercial yield and a mixed high of 17% of THC, combining a couchlock and mild munchies effect, she is suitable for anyone who long for new experiences.


Looks Pretty darn good! But I swear I see this same photo on other strains; I don't think any of them are actually the strain listed! IDK; Posted it just in case!

 whelp; Not much else to say about them other than I did a pruning on all of them... I took a lot of pictures trying to capture my nice even canopy... Here we go!


Il Diavolo in her new home; looks cozy, even though the hair cut makes her appear slightly puny! I have seen these types of prunings payoff in the past though so I'm going to cross my fingers!



One of the two tops of WWxBB have corrected the whorled phyllotaxy and the other has not; I decided to go ahead and top them again... I think I'll get four on the first side (left), and three from the second (right). I was hoping this trait would stay with it but it seems to already be correcting itself... 



All of them after rearrange... Il Diavolo is kind of dwarfed by the new pot, but I'm hoping she'll fill it in nicely!:hubba:



Just look at how even that canopy is! If I can keep it this way until flowering, I'll have some nice buds everywhere!

I am going to try and get some clones by this time next week, and hopefully they'll be ready to flower a week after that! I'm ready for some hairs for sure!:hubba::afroweed:


----------



## faderharley

Your bud looks awesome, like your grow and style bro


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> Your bud looks awesome, like your grow and style bro


Thank you thank you, I can't wait til I actually have some buds to gawk at! That'll be exciting!


----------



## faderharley

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Thank you thank you, I can't wait til I actually have some buds to gawk at! That'll be exciting!


 
Yeah I hear ya, mine are 7 days into the 12/12 light schedule, should see pistil haira in a few more days. Flowering stage is the best part of the grow imo.....even tho I am well stocked, always got room 4more.....gonna go ride....later bro...........


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> Yeah I hear ya, mine are 7 days into the 12/12 light schedule, should see pistil haira in a few more days. Flowering stage is the best part of the grow imo.....even tho I am well stocked, always got room 4more.....gonna go ride....later bro...........


I got out and rode today too! Was about 68 degrees here... NICE!  I also got to see the goods from Il Diavolo! Great day in the grand scheme of things!:hubba: So, I attempted to get a shot of the teeny tiny little hairs; I used a magnifying glass and my cell phone (don't worry; I turn my GPS off and always alter a copy of the photo to upload)... And I got some other shots too... You know me; PHOTO *****!:rofl:



Il Diavolo's sex organs! BUD PORN:hubba: She is looking like a little Christmas tree! It's a girl and an auto for sure! 24/0 and she's showing at 22 days!


An overhead shot of everyone except the confirmed lady!



Two cross-canopy shots... Nice and even except the top of one; I'll probably tie it down again like the Northern Light Blue tomorrow.

I'm about tempted to go ahead and transplant because the bottom of Il Diavolo's pot was consumed with roots... Don't want them getting root bound before flowering! What do you guys think!?


----------



## faderharley

I hear ya when it comes to photos. Accomplished 2 grows thus far, have over 2300 photos of the grows and counting....

Don't understand your concept of tying down the plant? Can u explain that?

We must live in the same area, it was 68 degrees yesterday, even warmer the day b4, around 77 degrees.....was riding, pulled into a park, no one around, blazed a gold joint while watching traffic going by listening to Rumors on my headset....was awesome being stoned on the bike again, then I lit out leaving the doob still burning on the table....


----------



## SensiStarFan

You guys are talking about riding, awesome.  I don't ride but I would if I didn't work so much.  I spent about 30 minutes talking to two guys today that were out riding for the day.  It was the nicest day of the year so far here with temps hitting 80.  They spent the morning and afternoon riding, came in for a couple beers then were going back out.  I was pretty jealous, they had some nice bikes.  I'm not even a biker and I wanted to be out riding today!  The first few days of spring are AMAZING for riding.

-SSF-


----------



## faderharley

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> You guys are talking about riding, awesome. I don't ride but I would if I didn't work so much. I spent about 30 minutes talking to two guys today that were out riding for the day. It was the nicest day of the year so far here with temps hitting 80. They spent the morning and afternoon riding, came in for a couple beers then were going back out. I was pretty jealous, they had some nice bikes. I'm not even a biker and I wanted to be out riding today! The first few days of spring are AMAZING for riding.
> 
> -SSF-


 
Back many years ago a friend of mine had a 350 Honda, fire engine red in color. He had let me drive it, after that I was hooked. A few years later my brother-in-law had and let me drive his 750 Yamaha, once again I got hooked. Unfortunately I could never afford even a used motorcycle, not while raising a small family. In 2001 my small Building Service Contractor business was at its peak. Coming home from work one day, stopped at an intersection I watched about 70-90 Harley motorcycles drive thru...I got goose-bumps and made a promise to myself that this will be the year. After researching, going to every motorcycle shop in the city, looking at Kawasakis , Yamahas, Hondas, Suzukis, Victories, Big Boys and Harley Davidson, I liked the Harley the best. I was set on a 1200 Sportster, but I really like the way the Harley soft-tales looked, suspension under the bike. 88 cubic inches/1450 cc V twin engine, 5 gear transmission 1 down-4 up shift, a true road cruiser...
Out of the 7 or 8 soft tale models to choose from, I picked/purchased a 2001 Harley Davidson Fatboy, Pearl Black w/burgundy pinstripe paint. Stock weight at 789 lbs, fat tires, solid rims, I added Vance & Hines dual chrome staggered shotgun 2 ½ inch exhaust pipes, over the years lots of chrome. The fatboy probably weighs over 850 lbs today w/all the customizing.
When I was breaking her in, I kept to low traffic areas, no high-ways, not until I had reached 500 miles as recommended by HD manual. Your not just breaking in the bike, but yourself as well, on how to drive and handle one. Any motorcycle owner knows that you must learn how your bike handles in most condition. Not to mention a constant alertness at all times....leave the show-off **** at home....as I always say....but nearly lost it coming off an off ramp to a highway once, the bikes weight at 70 mph takes you where it wants to go if you are not in control, I actual drifted into the next lane w/o any control for a split second and thats all it takes to get killed...hope I learned my lesson that day...
But that first time coming out onto the highway, there is nothing like it, truly. Now I can relate a little to what a fighter pilot kinda feels like taking off on an aircraft carrier in his jet.....
Now today as a grower and biker I find myself just wanting to grow, smoke and ride....thats my story and Im sticking to it......the grow, the bike, the ride.....later


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> Back many years ago a friend of mine had a 350 Honda, fire engine red in color. He had let me drive it, after that I was hooked. A few years later my brother-in-law had and let me drive his 750 Yamaha, once again I got hooked. Unfortunately I could never afford even a used motorcycle, not while raising a small family. In 2001 my small Building Service Contractor business was at its peak. Coming home from work one day, stopped at an intersection I watched about 70-90 Harley motorcycles drive thru...I got goose-bumps and made a promise to myself that this will be the year. After researching, going to every motorcycle shop in the city, looking at Kawasakis , Yamahas, Hondas, Suzukis, Victories, Big Boys and Harley Davidson, I liked the Harley the best. I was set on a 1200 Sportster, but I really like the way the Harley soft-tales looked, suspension under the bike. 88 cubic inches/1450 cc V twin engine, 5 gear transmission 1 down-4 up shift, a true road cruiser...
> Out of the 7 or 8 soft tale models to choose from, I picked/purchased a 2001 Harley Davidson Fatboy, Pearl Black w/burgundy pinstripe paint. Stock weight at 789 lbs, fat tires, solid rims, I added Vance & Hines dual chrome staggered shotgun 2 ½ inch exhaust pipes, over the years lots of chrome. The fatboy probably weighs over 850 lbs today w/all the customizing.
> When I was breaking her in, I kept to low traffic areas, no high-ways, not until I had reached 500 miles as recommended by HD manual. Your not just breaking in the bike, but yourself as well, on how to drive and handle one. Any motorcycle owner knows that you must learn how your bike handles in most condition. Not to mention a constant alertness at all times....leave the show-off **** at home....as I always say....but nearly lost it coming off an off ramp to a highway once, the bikes weight at 70 mph takes you where it wants to go if you are not in control, I actual drifted into the next lane w/o any control for a split second and thats all it takes to get killed...hope I learned my lesson that day...
> But that first time coming out onto the highway, there is nothing like it, truly. Now I can relate a little to what a fighter pilot kinda feels like taking off on an aircraft carrier in his jet.....
> Now today as a grower and biker I find myself just wanting to grow, smoke and ride....thats my story and Im sticking to it......the grow, the bike, the ride.....later


That's too creepy! My dad has a 1996 1200 sportster but aspires to custom build his own soft tail rear end for it! Says he likes the full dress look of the soft tail but wouldn't trade his handling for anything! Are you sure you guys don't know each other!?:rofl: yeah, it was a bit warmer day before, supposed to be even nicer today! I'll be out for sure!


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> I hear ya when it comes to photos. Accomplished 2 grows thus far, have over 2300 photos of the grows and counting....
> 
> Don't understand your concept of tying down the plant? Can u explain that?
> 
> We must live in the same area, it was 68 degrees yesterday, even warmer the day b4, around 77 degrees.....was riding, pulled into a park, no one around, blazed a gold joint while watching traffic going by listening to Rumors on my headset....was awesome being stoned on the bike again, then I lit out leaving the doob still burning on the table....


Okay, I'm referring to LST(low stress training) where you take the main stalk of the plant and bend it to about 90 degrees and tie it to the side of the pot with string or something (bread ties and pipe cleaners in my case; whatever's lying around)... This causes the plant to think it's grown up against an obstacle and the lower branches start receiving the top hormones... This allows the other branch tops to grow to the same level as the main stalk and affectively allows you to get multiple colas of comparable quantity and quality to the main cola... Makes for heavier girls in flowering!:hubba: I like my girls a little chunky:rofl:


----------



## Roddy

Bike stories??? I'll share mine some time, but not here as I'd not want to hijack LMAO!!! Nice story though fader! Be safe, I lost my best friend of 20 years due to an ignorant driver pulling into his lane one morning. And PLEASE, wear a HELMET, my buddy wore a fakie...the only injury was to the back of his head which was crushed.


----------



## Roddy

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm referring to LST(low stress training) where you take the main stalk of the plant and bend it to about 90 degrees and tie it to the side of the pot with string or something (bread ties and pipe cleaners in my case; whatever's lying around)... This causes the plant to think it's grown up against an obstacle and the lower branches start receiving the top hormones... This allows the other branch tops to grow to the same level as the main stalk and affectively allows you to get multiple colas of comparable quantity and quality to the main cola... Makes for heavier girls in flowering!:hubba: I like my girls a little chunky:rofl:



And is an alternative to topping! I tie mine down as well...when they get unruly LOL. Put them in their place and the gals keep in line LMAO.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> And is an alternative to topping! I tie mine down as well...when they get unruly LOL. Put them in their place and the gals keep in line LMAO.


Well see, I've topped a couple of these too! They just don't want to stop shooting up! I guess I am going to top most of the branches when I take clones: turn six into twelve and so on!


----------



## Roddy

LMAO...getting too tall, are they?? Topping and cloning is a good option, 2 for 1 if they make it!! I have faith you'll get them gals in line sooner or later...and if later, well, they'll be tall gals with big rewards??


----------



## faderharley

Roddy said:
			
		

> Bike stories??? I'll share mine some time, but not here as I'd not want to hijack LMAO!!! Nice story though fader! Be safe, I lost my best friend of 20 years due to an ignorant driver pulling into his lane one morning. And PLEASE, wear a HELMET, my buddy wore a fakie...the only injury was to the back of his head which was crushed.


 
Always a helmet on, I have seen some bad accidents, most bikers killed is usually from another driver.....I drive safe as safe as can be...


----------



## faderharley

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm referring to LST(low stress training) where you take the main stalk of the plant and bend it to about 90 degrees and tie it to the side of the pot with string or something (bread ties and pipe cleaners in my case; whatever's lying around)... This causes the plant to think it's grown up against an obstacle and the lower branches start receiving the top hormones... This allows the other branch tops to grow to the same level as the main stalk and affectively allows you to get multiple colas of comparable quantity and quality to the main cola... Makes for heavier girls in flowering!:hubba: I like my girls a little chunky:rofl:


 
Hell, thats an excellent idea, does it matter how big the plant is or can it be done early on?


----------



## MosesPMG

you can do lst at almost any time during the grow, it just might be a little delicate in the beginning and might not make much difference if you try and start the last few weeks of flowering.
you can also lst the branches themselves to make them stronger and bushier


----------



## ecstaticM

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> you can do lst at almost any time during the grow, it just might be a little delicate in the beginning and might not make much difference if you try and start the last few weeks of flowering.
> you can also lst the branches themselves to make them stronger and bushier



how would lst effect revegging a plant? is it possible?


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> LMAO...getting too tall, are they?? Topping and cloning is a good option, 2 for 1 if they make it!! I have faith you'll get them gals in line sooner or later...and if later, well, they'll be tall gals with big rewards??


Funny you mention it... I was going to go through and top the longer branches down to the first nodes and use those for my clones! May even go as far as topping the other branches at the new growth... Hoping for miniature trees within the next 2 weeks or so... Then I'll transplant and continue to veg through recoup; a day or two (last one with il diavolo went well, no stress at all!) Then flip them bad mamajamas! They're not but about 5 inches tall bent over like this... But would probably be about 8 inches standing free... The lower branches would've never made it out from under the huge fans I have since pruned away... I like to leave 2-3 sets on each potential top bud branch; keep everything below that pretty clean! Now my branches are getting branches and they're not even a foot tall!


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> Hell, thats an excellent idea, does it matter how big the plant is or can it be done early on?


I'd try and wait until it was 8-12 inches... The more branch nodes on a lateral the better! All of them will direct themselves into the light and out of one another's way! It's like magic!  You turn it at four nodes, you'll have nine main colas, two from each of the four nodes and the top itself... Wait until it has 6 nodes and you get 13 main buds! You can see how this might also add up if you were to top each of the branches and allow them to veg out about 3-4 inches before 12/12!That'd be 26 tops! Whoa; I just gave me an idea!:rofl:


----------



## Gixxerman420

ecstaticM said:
			
		

> how would lst effect revegging a plant? is it possible?


I'm sure you could still do it! You'd have to treat each branch as an individual plant almost...(all having the top hormone) (i would think; strictly hypothetical) 
Maybe clean each stalk down to about the bottom 1/3 and leave some of the little under-buds and you're set! Seems feasible anyways... I should note however that I have never even attempted a reveg so my opinion is rooted purely on logic based on readings from this community... Someone jump in if I'm misleading!?:joint:


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> Bike stories??? I'll share mine some time, but not here as I'd not want to hijack LMAO!!! Nice story though fader! Be safe, I lost my best friend of 20 years due to an ignorant driver pulling into his lane one morning. And PLEASE, wear a HELMET, my buddy wore a fakie...the only injury was to the back of his head which was crushed.


Jump in there Roddy; open thread man! I just go through and read the posts at and around photos!:rofl: Speaking of photos; guess what? MORE PHOTOS!!! In an effort to lessen the already staggering amount of replies this afternoon  (in a row I might add) I'll go ahead and do those here! Sorry about your buddy BTW... Those half-shells ain't no good (tisk tisk).




The first picture is of the second tie down on this particular papaya... Seems to be a stretchier pheno than the other two; we'll see! The second picture is of the two double-tied downs... The newest in the front in green and the Norhtern Light Blue in the rear front (rear front?) with one bread tie and one pipe cleaner!:rofl: 



Side and top view of Lady Il Diavolo! She still only has the little flowers on the one node, but that's enough to know her intentions; she's good in my book! (right now at least!) :hubba:


Top view of the LST garden... I am thinking that if topping the longer branches for clones doesn't even things out a little better I'm going to tie the problem branches down to canopy level and see if that helps!




Attack of the giant MJ!!!:rofl:

I've learned a great deal this go around interacting with the forum rather than being a simple voyeur...(as I have for years now) I'm glad I decided to join up in spite of my conspiracy theoretical nature! You guys pass along a bit of valuable information to be a sting operation; seems a bit much even for our federal government to learn the trade simply to bust the personal use medical growers (legitimate and illegal). Hopefully I won't let you guys down in an end product:joint:!!!


----------



## StoneyBud

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I decided to join up in spite of my conspiracy theoretical nature! You guys pass along a bit of valuable information to be a sting operation; seems a bit much even for our federal government to learn the trade simply to bust the personal use medical growers (legitimate and illegal).


 
Holy Crap! Art, Art, where the hell are you buddy? I need a really thick foil hat for my friend Gixx! Antennas too!

Art...come in Art!

Yo, Gix, I'd tell you Art is the king of conspiracy theories but then he'd have to kill me. :smoke1: :rofl:


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Holy Crap! Art, Art, where the hell are you buddy? I need a really thick foil hat for my friend Gixx! Antennas too!
> 
> Art...come in Art!
> 
> Yo, Gix, I'd tell you Art is the king of conspiracy theories but then he'd have to kill me. :smoke1: :rofl:


Lol, I thought about it!


----------



## faderharley

Hey Gixxerman420, I'm curious about that Northern Light Blue, is that crossed w/blueberry??? I am currently re-veg/re-flowering Blue Widow.


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> Hey Gixxerman420, I'm curious about that Northern Light Blue, is that crossed w/blueberry??? I am currently re-veg/re-flowering Blue Widow.


I loved the blue widow! Nice berry-taste/smell about her! You get that with your pheno? I'm not sure of the Northern Light Blue; genetics on the description solely list 100% indica... Sounds feasible to be a blueberry cross... Can't think of any other "blues" except the blue widow... I'm sure it has the blueberry in there somewhere! Interesting question Fader!


----------



## faderharley

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I loved the blue widow! Nice berry-taste/smell about her! You get that with your pheno? I'm not sure of the Northern Light Blue; genetics on the description solely list 100% indica... Sounds feasible to be a blueberry cross... Can't think of any other "blues" except the blue widow... I'm sure it has the blueberry in there somewhere! Interesting question Fader!


 
I plan to get some NL#5 here soon, got an excellent Blue Widow momma, maybe, if I can, get NL#5 regular seeds w/the hopes of a few males to X breed w/BW clone or 2......have not done that yet...

I really like the Blue Widow as well as the Colombian Gold, except I can only smoke BW early in the day until midday otherwise I'm up for hours w/it, and yes it does have an after taste of blueberrys and smells like juiceyfruit gum....powerful sativa high imo....gets my blood pump really going........my 1st grow was mostly all 50+% Indica....long story short....had good yield, bud was pretty good but lacks the heavy narcodic effects or knockdown/couch lock effect...just real mellow, nice head...good to go to sleep w/I guess...later


----------



## ArtVandolay

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Holy Crap! Art, Art, where the hell are you buddy? I need a really thick foil hat for my friend Gixx! Antennas too!
> 
> Art...come in Art!
> 
> Yo, Gix, I'd tell you Art is the king of conspiracy theories but then he'd have to kill me. :smoke1: :rofl:



It's too late!  I think he's already receiving coded messages from the Mother Ship!


----------



## Gixxerman420

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> It's too late!  I think he's already receiving coded messages from the Mother Ship!


AAAAGGGHHHH NOOOO!!!!! TSHSHSHSHSHS; BEEEEEPPPPPP!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gixxerman420

Okay, so not yet in a "full bloom" type of deal yet, but I noticed a few branches with a few white hairs (very few, little flowers; like pre-flowers on a 12/12) And every new node of the main stalk has the same thing. I took liberties with a couple of the ladies; topping some taller branches that I was certain I wasn't taking for clones... Assorted reasoning based on position of branch (i.e. actual length rather than height in canopy), And distance of suitable cut-node to the existing canopy (whether or not I think it could catch up).I was in a hurry so didn't do all that I would have liked, But tomorrow is a new day and time will be in abundance! Other than that, this vegetating has got to rush a little, I realize that canopy management slows the growth at first, And pruning, topping everything else ! I know it'll pay off though, Once I have alternating nodes on the majority of them, I'll switch to 12/12, I'm hoping within two weeks we'll have the flowering tent running!:hubba:In traditional fashion, daily photos!



Side and top views of Il Diavolo... What do you guys think; she look good for three and a half weeks (24 days, closer to 25 now)?


Top view of the six plant canopy... Pretty even as a whole, some individual "problem" branches on each plant I believe... Would like to wait out and take these when they're long enough for clones... We'll see!



Cross-canopy shots... Looking a little weeded out, pruned a bit yesterday. I just realized that I'm fairly abusive to these ladies; Hope they stay that way!(ladies I mean)

I'm really starting to get anxious; It's not exactly considered medicinally acceptable where I'm at and I'm starting to feel the risks! I also do not wish to continue buying my meds at lower than standards quality* for outrageous prices "on the streets" either! (*it's okay, but not like some good homegrown:hubba


----------



## Roddy

By all means, be safe...and do as your instincts dictate!! As long as you're careful, you should be ok....but you know your situation best!! Good luck!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> By all means, be safe...and do as your instincts dictate!! As long as you're careful, you should be ok....but you know your situation best!! Good luck!


Don't get me wrong, I'll be growing until they wheel me out of here in a straight jacket! :rofl: I am all but prepared to be a martyr for medical marijuana patience in  my state! I was just saying how anxious I am getting... Mostly in anticipation for some of those "good buds" of days past! Lol


----------



## Gixxerman420

Okay, busy day today! I took two clones from everyone except Il Diavolo and WW x BB. That gives me 10 clones, 6 of which are Papaya, 2 Northern Light Blue, and 2 Sugar Black Rose. I will be taking clones from WW x BB in a few weeks.... Gonna flower her a little later than the other five... Il Diavolo is still not showing anymore hairs, should I cut the light to 20/4 or 18/6? Or is it still early, I don't know what to expect!  Help me out here guys! I topped all remaining branches that were in the upper canopies of each plant; hopefully some of the under-growth will have a chance to catch up and join the party! This is only my second attempt at taking clones; the first time I had a 90% success rate out of 10... (9 for those of you having a hard time :rofl::jointSome of these cuttings were only like 2 1/2 inches in length so we'll see if this drops the survival rate at all... (my guess is yes, was in a hurry to get last pruning and topping done to allow these ladies to veg for about another week or so and get them flipped for crying out loud... If Il Diavolo hasn't done anything by then I'll switch the light back to 20/4 or 18/6 (based on everyone's feelings about such) Should I just wait it out you think? Oh well, Picture time!





I decided that I wanted to be able to see when the roots were developed well, and that I didn't want to inhibit root growth with clear containers; so I got clear and solid color cups, cut the bottoms out of the solid cups, and placed the clear ones into the solid ones. Now all I have to do is lift the clear cup out to see the root development!



Side and top view of the LST portion of the garden after clones were taken... You may notice that WW x BB (center front) is spitting out three tops on one side, and four on the other!



Side and top view of Il Diavolo... Looking good I think!


And last but not least, the clones! I tagged all of them prior to cutting and only took one plant from the veg area at a time to cut from; hopefully no mix ups occurred! I just used a turkey pan with a plastic lid, all 10 wouldn't fit so I guess it's a good thing that I unintentionally bought two of them! Got 5 in each now!


----------



## Gixxerman420

So I dropped the T5 onto the auto Il Diavolo this evening; broke a branch off and bent the top pretty badly, but I think she'll make it! I can't get over it; I even thought to myself "you better move the plants before trying to do that" I lifted one side of the light and the chain on the opposite side gave way! This chain that I can't break with all my strength pulling snapped in two like the light weight 400 lbs or something! I also decided to switch the light from 24/0 to 20/4 to try and get her to flower... And to promote a little stretch with the other girls; I'd like to transplant and flip to 12/12 within 10 days or so... I put an air conditioner in the window of the grow room because my low for the last few days has been 78 (87 was the high) I'd like it closer to the lower end of this! 77 would be perfect but take what we can get I guess! Still can't believe I dropped that freaking light on my baby! Crushed me; broke my heart in an instant! I just knew I was going to lift the light to a broken stalk near the bottom... One branch and a crumpled top not too bad, but should have been avoided to start with! I'll be moving them before touching any lights from now on! DAMN IT MAN! I'm pissed! I feel so stupid... I asked the old lady how I could be so intelligent and retarded at the same time! I cussed the light out; probably won't do that **** ever again! (it's the light's fault now!) MY POOR BABY!!! I hope she pulls through alright... And you'd know that the broken branch comes from a promising bud site on the plant! It was only about 4 nodes down and was about 5 inches long! May have been 2 inches below the top! DAMN IT MAN!!! Anyways:rant: enough of that; picture time! 



LST garden... Just missed by the light... Intact and healthy... Some were starting to lighten up in the green department so I hit them all with some big grow! Hopefully they'll take off over the next few days and I'll be able to switch them soon... Just waiting on alternating nodes on main stalks... A lot of the branches have them but it seems to move leaves about for better sun?



Il Diavolo post crush! Not too bad do you think? You might notice a void on the front left side of the photo; broken branch was here! See the bend in the main stalk near the top? Is it bad you think? Probably slow development for a few days; or longer? ****, I just noticed a little leaf loose in the top view... Right side near the center of the plant! I wonder what else is broken?


The clones; My partner was supposed to mist them but I think he only did one container because the other looked dry compared (no water droplets on lid) and one leaf of one clone had a tip that was so dry on the last inch or so that it was crispy! I guess I'll have to make my way over there 3 times a day for the next week somehow!

I'm really concerned about my poor baby girl! Do you guys think she'll still do alright? She hasn't had any pruning for over 2 weeks now; do you think the stress of a broken branch and bent top would cause her to herm on me? Help me out here guys!


----------



## SensiStarFan

So sorry to hear about it Gixxerman.  I guess that is one of those lessons you only learn with experience.  I am sure everyone that has grown for a long time has dropped something on a plant at some point.  But it isn't like there is a thread about it or something you read about when researching.  I move my plants when I adjust the lights/fan/filter above, but that is only because I have done the same thing.  I dropped my inline fan on a plant from about 2 feet above the plant and it sheared a branch right off...lesson learned 

As far as the bent top don't sweat it.  I pinch stems all the time to keep my veggin plants small and recently pinched one so hard it blew out the stem and an actual hole formed in the middle of the stem where you could see right through it.  The plant survived and grew fine though.  Let me see if I can find the thread and throw up a link.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Here it is:

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54542


----------



## Rosebud

Gixx, that is such a drag. I did it. You won't do it again. I move all the plants out before anything but watering is done in there. Looks like it will be fine. I cut a plant in half. It was fine, just small.
Hang in!


----------



## Roddy

But did you hurt the light..... :bolt: was it during a :stoned: moment? :doh: No fears, my friend, I think all will be fine! Here, hit this :48:


----------



## Gixxerman420

SSF, thanks bro! I don't feel so retarded knowing I'm not the only one... I did that to a plant intentionally once; it's called cleaving, you put a small splint in the crack and it's supposed to trick the plant into thinking it's dying and pump out flowers like crazy after healing! Should be done about 2 1/2 or 3 weeks before harvest... The plant I did this to was a flowered clone right from rooted... So I didn't notice a huge difference in it and the uncleaved one, but wasn't smaller! Weighed maybe a 1 1/2 more dry weight?
Rose Bud, reassuring words are much appreciated... glad to hear that worse can happen and still be okay! Come to think of it, I had a friend have a light fall and snap 2/3 of a plant off at 6 weeks flowering! Still finished with an ounce a week behind the others! Imagine if he'd not have lost the top part! Then again, the bottom would not have filled in as nicely had it been present... Tall plans don't seem feasible under 400 watts; seems the penetration would fade and cause it to not be worth the veg time!
Roddy, HHHSSSSS (inhaling)... ... ... WOOOSSSHHH (exhaling)... Uhghgh ughgh ughgh (coughing) AAAGGGHHHH!!!! Thanks, I needed that! The light was fine, Not even a broken bulb out of 6! Actually wasn't :stoned:!!! I need to be :stoned: to think straight! I guess I'll be :stoned: from now on! I have a condition known as racing thoughts; I have a hard time concentrating on one train of thought... Schizo if you will... But the MJ helps tremendously... Not to mention with my back pain, insomnia, lack of appetite and general state of mind! I'm a walking need of prescription to medical marijuana!

Thanx guys, you've been great!:rofl:


----------



## faderharley

Tuff luck on bending your plant...I grow CFLs w/clamp on fixtures...I always worry about a CFL dropping, have not happened yet.... as u know been following ur grow and :holysheep: you know your stuff....good luck w/the bent plant


----------



## Roddy

OK, bike story time...

My friend (like a father to me) was the president of a local biker club, a crazy man indeed. He doesn't ride anymore due to alot of friends losing their lives to distracted drivers. I had been seeing the gas crunch about 5 years ago and decided I needed something to get me back and forth to work (20 miles each way). While I have always been an avid bike rider (wasn't uncommon for me to pedal 20-30 miles a day when I was in my prime), I have to be at work by 6am most mornings and the hour and a half ride meant this was out of the question, so I went to work building a motorized bike.

I don't have a pic, sorry, but I built a chopper style bike from a Giant chopper style pedal bike, custom made a motor mount, drive system and customized the ride so it was comfortable and safe! Bike would go 40 mph and get 160 mpg, but my riding it daily to work or anywhere else, even going on a few hundred miler trips made my friend worry. He decided I needed a motorcycle and bought it for me.

That was a Yamaha V-Star 650...small bike, but my first and I enjoyed it. I bought my Kawasaki Vulcan 900LT a few years back, giving my Yam to a friend...the one wearing the fakie helmet and was killed while on the bike. Not a day goes by this doesn't hit me, but life is what it is, we all do what we do to make it.

I haven't got my bike out yet, it's still a bit early...but I will get her out and I will enjoy another summer of RIDE! If you're on the roads this summer, PLEASE look TWICE, save a LIFE!!!!

I too have problems slowing down at times and make mistakes, Gixxer, no worries! My back pain is the main reason for my medical mj prescription, but the calming effect is a great bonus!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> OK, bike story time...
> 
> My friend (like a father to me) was the president of a local biker club, a crazy man indeed. He doesn't ride anymore due to alot of friends losing their lives to distracted drivers. I had been seeing the gas crunch about 5 years ago and decided I needed something to get me back and forth to work (20 miles each way). While I have always been an avid bike rider (wasn't uncommon for me to pedal 20-30 miles a day when I was in my prime), I have to be at work by 6am most mornings and the hour and a half ride meant this was out of the question, so I went to work building a motorized bike.
> 
> I don't have a pic, sorry, but I built a chopper style bike from a Giant chopper style pedal bike, custom made a motor mount, drive system and customized the ride so it was comfortable and safe! Bike would go 40 mph and get 160 mpg, but my riding it daily to work or anywhere else, even going on a few hundred miler trips made my friend worry. He decided I needed a motorcycle and bought it for me.
> 
> That was a Yamaha V-Star 650...small bike, but my first and I enjoyed it. I bought my Kawasaki Vulcan 900LT a few years back, giving my Yam to a friend...the one wearing the fakie helmet and was killed while on the bike. Not a day goes by this doesn't hit me, but life is what it is, we all do what we do to make it.
> 
> I haven't got my bike out yet, it's still a bit early...but I will get her out and I will enjoy another summer of RIDE! If you're on the roads this summer, PLEASE look TWICE, save a LIFE!!!!
> 
> I too have problems slowing down at times and make mistakes, Gixxer, no worries! My back pain is the main reason for my medical mj prescription, but the calming effect is a great bonus!


That's rough about your buddy but you can't blame yourself: number one, the motorcycle only does what the operator "tells" it too... Number two, it would've happened some other way, when it's your time to go; well... You know the saying! And it sounds like the other guy is one he'll of a buddy! Must have money lying around; I'm a good friend but never bought any of my buddies more than say lunch or a tank of gas... Maybe an electric bill here and there!:rofl: I'm just saying that your actions of giving the bike away had no influence on his decision to abuse the massive power two wheels between your legs gives you... Ultimately, be it his fault or the fault of another motorist, his time was up and was needed for something larger than himself is all! Don't beat yourself up anymore, life is difficult enough without guilt and regret!


----------



## Roddy

Nah, a driver pulled in front of my friend and he had to lock the brakes. After sliding past the truck, my buddy made a fatal mistake when he let off the brake (we believe) and the bike went from a skid into a hop and then rolled.

Yes, my buddy is a millionaire lol, and very kind at that! As I said though, he is like a father and I am sure I am like a son...


----------



## Gixxerman420

faderharley said:
			
		

> Tuff luck on bending your plant...I grow CFLs w/clamp on fixtures...I always worry about a CFL dropping, have not happened yet.... as u know been following ur grow and :holysheep: you know your stuff....good luck w/the bent plant


Thx a ton bud! I really am fairly new at this, but all I do when I'm not smoking or tending to the crop is read about cultivation (not just weed either, I like to breed Asiatic lilies as well) I just apply what makes sense to me personally and ignore that which seems to good to be true, or is just completely preposterous! The chain seems to be WAY stronger than it would have taken a 25 lb light future to break it... I know I can pull harder than the light weighs! That's the whole reason I got the chain I did: I couldn't break it so thought it'd work fine! Either way, I went over this morning and tied the batch under the now missing one closer in towards the stalk, bringing the end of said branch about 2 inches closer to the top: comparable to the placement of the missing branch! May actually work out for me! My partner is a complete Newbie and had never seen plants "sleeping" before... So when the light came back on at 2 am, he called me freaking out that they were looking droopy!:rofl: I said "give it twenty minutes and check her again!" he's all freaking out and says "twenty minutes? We gotta do something now, it's bad!" I said "just keep your hands off for 20 minutes and call me back! If they're not reaching for the light I'll be there within ten minutes to take care of it!" ten minutes later the phone rings, "they look fine, what the he'll happened? How'd you know what was wrong?" I said "they were without light for four hours, they fell "asleep" so to speak!" traumatic experience for him I think!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> Nah, a driver pulled in front of my friend and he had to lock the brakes. After sliding past the truck, my buddy made a fatal mistake when he let off the brake (we believe) and the bike went from a skid into a hop and then rolled.
> 
> Yes, my buddy is a millionaire lol, and very kind at that! As I said though, he is like a father and I am sure I am like a son...


You must have been online at the same time as me earlier... I didn't even have time to respond to fader!:rofl: I didn't even notice that you'd posted after my previous and before my last entry! LOL CRAZY!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

So when I went to check the girls this evening everything looks great! My clones are starting to wilt a little, and I'm pretty sure my partner missed a misting last night because the crispy leaf is worse...I cut the dry part off just below it! I've read to cut the dry, leave the yellow! Dry will spread if you don't remove, and yellow will spread if you do remove... nitrogen from the lower, older leaves will start to depleat in order to feed the plant while it roots... If you remove the yellowing leaves, the set above them will start to yellow and so forth! Not sure if it's true, but sounds feasible; both the dry and the yellow! What you think?

edit: I forgot to take my camera with me this evening and the old lady is out of town; I've got the girls and couldn't make 2 trips... I know; :shocked: NO PICTURES!!! But I'll catch up tomorrow! I also wanted to add that I had used a pipe cleaner and tied the branch below the missing one of Il diavolo to the main stalk pulling it up and inward... Seems it'll work out alright! I also hit her with a dose of flowering nutes today, hopefully will aid in her transition!


----------



## Gixxerman420

okay, so I transplanted all of the girls except two; WW x BB and Papaya #3... (didn't have enough dirt... Will have to hit up the hydro shop on Monday unless I can wheel and deal a 20 dollar bill somewhere! I'm concerned with NLB; her stems are really flimsy from halfway up to tip!? Anyone know what could cause this!? You can see it in the photo, the flimsy part is also almost solid purple in color! Think it has something to do with cool air from the air conditioner maybe? Il Diavolo is looking good today, Pretty sure she's starting to flower because the top cluster is getting more and more little white hairs in it... Also pictured below! 


roots typical of all four that were transplanted today... Getting close to time.




 First picture is of the Northern Light Blue stem and it's deep purple color... notice it's angle away from the camera, it seems almost string-like.. second and third are pictures of the four I transplanted, NLB in the front right; notice how the longer stems are bending? I've got a fan directed at her to see if maybe it needs some wind to strengthen her up... IDK what else to do ... Help me!!! 



Side and top view of Il Diavolo; Not looking too bad I'd say!


Close up of the top cluster of Il Diavolo; See the white hairs starting to consume her! I hope she's okay!(lol) what am I going to do?:rofl:


WWxBB and Papaya 3... Waiting on soil for transplant!


Clones; Looking pretty good to not have roots or a plant feeding them... Hoping for 100% propagation rate!

I am going to flip the 12/12 girls to flower in a week... They're 4 weeks old today! I figure 5 weeks vegging is probably good... Still no alternating nodes on the main stems, but I think they'll be in full maturity by this time next week!(hope so anyway)... I'll be posting a thread in the general indoor section about flimsy stems... I hope it's nothing too serious!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Okay, so after doing some research online about plants (in general) I'm thinking that the flimsy seems are a combination of things; I think the light was too far from her as she was slighty shorter than the others, add to this the four hours of darkness I added a day 2 days ago and The fact that she's been sitting in the back of the garden possibly not receiving any stimulation from the fan and I'm pretty sure that stretch is to blame for the flimsiness. I placed a fan blowing directly on her for the evening, will go see tomorrow afternoon how she's holding up! I also lowered the light slightly, and everything is roughly on the same level after transplant today! I have got to get to the store and get more ocean forrest for the other two ladies! I don't want them lagging behind from rootboundedness.


----------



## Gixxerman420

so the Northern Light Blue was no doubt in a serious drought condition... When I got there this afternoon, her limbs were almost touching the soil. I watered her with a 2 liter full of water and was able to pull her branches down and watch them bounce back into place within 5 minutes! She looks slightly over-watered now, but At least I know what the issue was and will be able to deal with accordingly next time! I actually watched her stand back up, it was wild!:shocked: I'm half tempted to drought another so I can video tape it's response to watering; life changing for me! It's amazing how life works; and the importance of water holds more prevalence for me than ever! I managed to get some more soil and transplanted WWxBB and Papaya #3 also today... Looking good under the veg lights for the next week or so... Still waiting on alternating nodes on the main growth... Il Diavolo is in full swing I'm sure, more white hairs in her top cluster! I went ahead and took the timer off of the light, Stretched enough for my liking, and hopefully she won't regress to veg again. I'm SOOO happy that NLB is okay! I can't believe that it was drought either, I have watered them all the same; or so I thought! Either way, she's good now and will probably be stronger because of it! PICTURE TIME!


Northern Light Blue, looking a little heavy in the leaves, but stems are standing again! I'll be going back over tomorrow and taking another photo for comparison... LOT'S Better! i had a picture of her before watering but it was deleted somehow! IDK, but she's good now!



The LST garden; All transplanted into their permanent homes! Flip these bitches in 6 days yo! WOOHOO!!!



Il Diavolo in all of her flowering glory! Can't wait til you can see the buds from across the room! Getting exciting now guys!


The clones, I think they've grown a little! No yellowing as of yet, No more dry spots either! Looking good guys!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Found a picture of a plant that looked similar to NLB 5 minutes before the first picture above was taken! She literally was this bad one minute, and standing the way pictured above the next!


----------



## Gixxerman420

okay, VERY productive day today! You may or may not be aware that the room I am in is also being used for storage (my business partner is a pack rat!)... I got the stuff (most of it) out of the room and moved the tent out from in front of the window, caddy-cornered into the corner of the room, and got all my electrical wires hooked up where they need to be, waiting to be plugged in; all either on 24 hours or connected to a surge board through a timer set on 12/12. I ran 4" dryer duct from the air conditioner with the fan from an old humidifier connect to the end inside the tent to aid air flow, and placed chains on the light so that I can raise it as the ladies grow... I ran the light for about 2 1/2 hours; during which time I managed to get the temperature from 91 Fahrenheit to 71 by making just a few small adjustments... Just knowing that I can achieve around 70 let's me know that optimum temps of 77 are achievable. I still need to take my tower fan over to place in the tent... And we'll be ready to go! I might even go as far as switching on Monday! The girls seem to be loving the new homes and are really starting to take off! Il Diavolo is most certainly into a full bloom, twice as many white hairs as yesterday in the top cluster, and the side branches are really starting to show as well! Getting exciting man!:yay: I swear that I love growing it more than I do smoking it! That's why I like this forum too, a lot of cultivating connoisseurs rather than a bunch of guys trying to get stoned for free! This is just a plus for me! Not the reason behind growing, I love the plant! anyways, side tracked a bit there! :stoned: I've been working all day so I deserve to venture off a bit! I found alternating nodes on most of the five I want to switch; and just made my mind up that I'll be making the switch to 12/12 on Monday at 4 1/2 weeks rather than Thursday at 5. If their not quite sexually mature, it won't be long and I don't want to switch at different times in an attempt to maintain an even canopy throughout the tent. They'll still stretch at the same rate I'm sure! I'm quite sure there's more; but that's all I can think of right now! PICTURE TIME!!!  



We'll go in reverse today, here are the clones, a few tips starting to yellow ever so slightly... Not too bad to have been taken 5 days ago! (I think) Should be showing roots any day right!?



The LST garden; Papayas 1, 2, and 3, Sugar Black Rose, Northern Light Blue and White Widow x Big Bud! NLB is the one in the back on the far right side, (not Il Diavolo, whom deemed it necessary to make a cameo appearance in the edge of the photo:hubba she's (NLB) growing at a phenomenal rate!



Il Diavolo! Man I love this lady here! She is really starting to get some hairs guys! I can't wait until this time next week! You'll be able to see the buds from across the room! :yay:



Closeup of the top cluster from above and the side... See all the little white hairs starting to emerge! It's really starting to take over; WHAT AM I GOING TO DO!?


And finally, a picture of an alternating node for proof! They're ready guys! I'm not taking advantage of these ladies, they just look young!:hubba: Most if not all of them have nodes on them like this somewhere... Not the straggly alternating nodes that you get at those weird jointed nodes where the outside leaf is further up and much larger than the inside leaf either; true alternating nodes! Will be making the switch in two days! 

Does anyone know if I start counting the weeks from the time I start 12/12? Or when I see the first signs of flowering? Not really relevant to the harvest as I'll be taking some milky and some amber; Just curious as to how the breeders judge this... Is eight weeks eight weeks of 12/12? Or eight weeks of flowering? It can take sometimes 2 weeks to start showing! This would push it to 10 weeks fro flipping! Also, do autos not alternate nodes? Or does it just not start until they're flowering and makes it more difficult to see? Just curious


----------



## MosesPMG

I started counting when I switched to 12/12. I dont think it really matters, as long as you know when you started and dont get confused


----------



## Roddy

As long as the alt nodes are on the main stem all i good! I start counting from day she is put into bud room, not sure how others do it!! As long as you have a good idea of when to start checking trichs, you'll be fine!!

No clue on autos, seems they'd show though...


----------



## Roddy

Oh, and GREAT pics and beautiful gals!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> Oh, and GREAT pics and beautiful gals!!!


Means a lot coming from a guru such as yourself! I'm looking around at some other forums, (just getting an Idea of the competition) and I'm confident that this forum has some of the best growers on it! There are some on other sites that have been members since like 02' and still have really leggy, sick looking plants! It's bad that I've been a grower for less than 3 years and can out-grow a 10 year veteran! It's all thanks to you guys and the information available here at MP! I Love this place!


----------



## Gixxerman420

So I've done it! I went over this evening and stuck all three Papayas, Northern Light Blue, and Sugar Black Rose into the tent. I set the timer to shut off at 4 am so that during the week while the old lady is working and my daughter is at school, I won't have to rush during the evenings; It'll come on just before or as I arrive! Good for watering too! Plus, I think running the HID's at night seems more feasible with the heat, helicopter scares, and my life schedule right now! It's getting really exciting now guys! I have the Il Diavolo in full bloom action now; and a tent full of lush green happy looking ladies!:hubba: Within the next 7-14 days the 12/12 girls will show their true colors, and hopefully are all true blue females! I pruned a little, but it's been a while and they were getting quite scraggly below the canopy line there! I cleaned out a bit (some a little too much probably) but I'm not going to touch them again throughout flowering! I am going to be chewing my nails to the quick for the next couple days until I get the temps dialed in good... Then the weather will change and I'll have to do it all over again! I went by after the tent had ran for 4 hours, It was at 72 and my partner turned the air down; then it went up to 91! I told him no!!!(almost scolding him) I said too cool is better than too hot my friend!:rant: I told him just to keep an eye on temps, check the max and min's and adjust the air conditioner ever so slightly in the direction needed as indicated by averaging the hi and low and comparing it to our 77 degree optimum... If it's 75 leave it be, 79, turn the air up just a bit! Hits 85; open the tent and run air full blast for 5 minutes and close it up for 5; check temp again and adjust accordingly! IDK if it's going to work out with me as meticulous as I am, and him as laid back about it as he seems to be... It'll show in your product I say! :rant: anyways, PICTURE TIME!


Clones, BORING!!!



The only two mature ladies in the veg area, White Widow X Big Bud and Il Diavolo! Looking good under there with all that space to roam around!:rofl:


Il diavolo a little closer...



Even closer still!!! See that top cluster! Starting to really take off guys! I'M SO EXCITED!!!:yay:


And last but certainly not least, the tented five! Looking good in their new permanent homes! I think I'm in love! Papaya runs diagonally from the front right to rear left, Northern Light Blue is in the back right corner, and Sugar Black Rose the front left!:rofl::giggle::afroweed:

P.S. I just called the grow house and my business partner says the temps in the tent are at 77.4! EXCELLENT! He doesn't know how to check maximum and minimum temps, so I'll do that tomorrow, but knowing we're that close to optimum at random is great! It took me almost two weeks to dial it in last grow; this is great!:yay:


----------



## SensiStarFan

good looking plants gixxer!

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> good looking plants gixxer!
> 
> -SSF-


you know; you're right!:rofl: But in all seriousness, I thought my skills were less than average at best, but I've been looking around at pictures on other forums and Mine really do look quite good! I've seen ten year veterans with leggy plants that are yellowing in vegetative state! I'm confident that our forum has the best growers, and the best information! Thanx for the kind words; quite a compliment coming from the sensi-star master over here!~


----------



## Gixxerman420

So the stuff hit the fan today guys! My partner informs me that I'm going to need to find another location for the garden! I have a place in mind, but these are in 5 gal. bags now and I have 7 mature plants! Not to mention two trays of clones too! what the hell am I supposed to do; go around and ask everyone I know "hey, can I bring a crop to your house man?" Secrecy was the idea here! I'm not sure what I'm going to do but I'll figure something out; I haven't wasted the last month to rip them up! Anywayz, Crapola aside; the ladies are looking good; temps got a little high at 86 Fahrenheit but not too bad for the first night under HPS... I arrived after the light came on so I'm not sure how close to 4 it actually comes on. I'd like to arrive just before "sunrise" to water tomorrow, just going to do plain water until they show sex, might hit them with one more dose of veg nutes tomorrow depending on their color... My clones are starting to yellow and a few necrotic spots showed up on one leaf, going to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't dry up. PICTURE TIME!



Veg area pics... looking pretty good! The clones are starting to look sad but I'm not too worried about them, it's been a while since I cut them so they're doing fine!



Il Diavolo full shots... Looking good!



Il Diavolo close ups... :hubba:


And the tent ladies... orange looking today!


----------



## MosesPMG

I hope everything works out and your hard work doesnt go to waste


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I hope everything works out and your hard work doesnt go to waste


thx bud... He hasn't done much with the grow so doesn't understand the amount of effort it takes for set up and maintenance of a grow op. I guess he thinks it'll just be easy to throw it in the van and go down the road with it; NEVER MIND IT'S ILLEGAL!!! Or the shock of light cycle disturbance... (sigh) oh well, I'll figure something out!


----------



## MosesPMG

best of luck mate!
mojo for the migration


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> best of luck mate!
> mojo for the migration


thank you so much... I'm nervous about it.. I figure I'll go over one afternoon just as the light is coming on; move the tented ladies under veg light and tear the tent down for relocation... Once the tent is up in running a few hours later, I'll transfer the plants and the veg light! Hopefully minimize the time they go without light to about 45 minutes or so.


----------



## MosesPMG

:aok: sounds like the best plan. do you know where their future home will be yet?


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :aok: sounds like the best plan. do you know where their future home will be yet?


I'm waiting on a response from a potential candidate; we'd talked about doing it together about 6 months back... He's gotta pass it by his old lady and will let me know what's up tomorrow or the next day... Still, a 45 minute drive with 17 potential felonies on board is no picnic! :shocked:


----------



## StoneyBud

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Still, a 45 minute drive with 17 potential felonies on board is no picnic! :shocked:


 
No joke man. I'd have to pry my butthole off the seat when I got there! I'd have it clenched so tight I wouldn't be able to take a crap for a month!


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> No joke man. I'd have to pry my butthole off the seat when I got there! I'd have it clenched so tight I wouldn't be able to take a crap for a month!


:rofl: :yeahthat: I'm going to take a bunch of laxatives the day before to clean out my gut real good before I go; just in case this happens to me! Thanks for the heads up! :rofl: if I get them there and all is well, I'll never speak to the business partner again... I don't even think he realizes the extent of the jam he's put me in!


----------



## StoneyBud

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> if I get them there and all is well, I'll never speak to the business partner again... I don't even think he realizes the extent of the jam he's put me in!


 
That is what has happened to me each time I got involved with a "Partner" in anything.

Sooner than later, the partner screws me over somehow.

I'll never have another "Partner" in anything. I do much, much better when its just me.


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> That is what has happened to me each time I got involved with a "Partner" in anything.
> 
> Sooner than later, the partner screws me over somehow.
> 
> I'll never have another "Partner" in anything. I do much, much better when its just me.


I did too, but I'm in a 6 apartment complex; in the middle of the building! And the old lady won't have it here! I'd like to move to a more secluded area, but good luck getting her to go anywhere! I still haven't heard from the prospective new home; I may have wasted the last month entirely! I hate when **** like this happens; but I guess I should have seen it coming though!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Be careful bro. Sorry that happened.


----------



## Gixxerman420

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Be careful bro. Sorry that happened.


Thx man, I'm going to try and get her done without Johnny Law's presence!


----------



## SensiStarFan

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Be careful bro. Sorry that happened.


 
Tough luck Gixxer, I'm sorry to hear about the needed move.  The last time I moved I knew it was coming.  I took 10 clones 3 weeks before I moved and they all rooted right before I moved out.  I put all of the freshly rooted clones in 16 ounce cups and put them in a carboard box in the back of my U-haul moving truck.  They were stuck there without light for 14 hours total but were fine.  As soon as I got to my new place I stuck them under some CFL's and floro's under 24 hours of light and they went right back to vegging.  Moving flowering plants has got to be tough though.  You got smell and more size to worry about.  I wish you the best of luck and I hope a new place for the grow presents itself.  It's gotta be a pain not having your grow where you live.

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> It's gotta be a pain not having your grow where you live.
> 
> -SSF-


Oh it sux! Can't go check on them when paranoia wakes me at 4 in the morning! Their current location is only like three miles down the road; but the potential new home is about 45 minutes away! I still would rather drive that twice a week instead of tearing them up though! I could strangle this MOFO!!! Anyways, Looking pretty good today, I realized that I hadn't switched the timer from "outlet on" to "timer on" so they were under HPS for 36 hours before I realized and cut them off at 6 am this morning... I just got back from checking in on them and they were so cute! All droopy asleep and starting to reach for the light! Il Diavolo is really starting to pump out the flowers; although I'd imagine her rate will have to pick up even more due to the limited amount of time I have left to finish (supposed to be a 7 week plant from sprout to harvest) I'm not going to rely on this 7 week span of course, just as a bench mark to start checking trichs! I could see a little bit of stretch after their first 12 of darkness, But I'd imagine this will slow down once they adjust and start to flower... I hit the tented 5 with one last dose of veg nutes, and hit Il Diavolo with her second dose of flowering nutes (tiger and big blooms). I had read or heard somewhere that you shouldn't give them one of them, but can't remember which one... I'll just give her both and see how she acts... Anyone know if you're not supposed to give an auto either of these? Which one and why not? PICTURE TIME!!!




The veg room... But not all vegging ladies! Il diavolo is getting BEAUTIFUL with hairs!


The tented 5... Stretched a little but still looking strong! I hit them with their last dose of veg nutes today and will be watching for signs of sex closely!





Close ups of Il Diavolo... Looking fuzzy man!!!


And (yawn) the clones, do these look okay to you for 7-8 days from cut? Not showing any roots on the bottoms of the cups, how long does it take usually?My last batch was rooted in 10 days, about right?


----------



## Gixxerman420

So we had a heart to heart with the "business partner"; if all else fails he's decided that I can move to his basement for at least this harvest... Then play it by ear to see what our next move will be! I'm almost half tempted to stop looking for a new home because the word is already too far out there for my liking! With the weather slowly picking up, and the lack of risk with an hour trip carrying 17 plants, I'm thinking I could get away with the basement idea!


----------



## MosesPMG

glad your "partner" decided to reconsider


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> glad your "partner" decided to reconsider


Me too! I believe losing the whole"half the crop" bit was his deciding factor! He's provided space for the grow for 5 weeks and I guess is starting to realize that his risk would go unrewarded if he flopped out at this point... I still foresee issues in the future with him though... Will cross those bridges when I come to them I guess!


----------



## Gixxerman420

So after consideration, I've decided to go ahead and switch the WW x BB to 12/12 as well... If it turns out to be the killer strain, I'll just order seed! I want to get as much as I can in case next season is a no-go!


----------



## StoneyBud

Well, its good to hear that you were able to patch things up with your partner.

Man, I miss WW. I'm gonna have to squeeze in a crop of it in the next few months.

Good luck man!


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Well, its good to hear that you were able to patch things up with your partner.
> 
> Man, I miss WW. I'm gonna have to squeeze in a crop of it in the next few months.
> 
> Good luck man!


yeah, I loved White Widow (or what I was told was White Widow, didn't grow so don't know) and was really interested to see how the cross with a large producing hash plant would be! I'd really like to take clones, but I'm going to go ahead and flower this one as time is limited... If it turns out to be the bomb, I'll just order some seed next time and go from there! Thx, I hope this one goes well and instills a bit of confidence in my partner for the next grow-round!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

So, I flipped WW x BB today and it will enter it's first dark period at about 5:15 am or so tomorrow... Just happened to be the time it was cut on the other evening... So HPS was on all day Sunday and Monday, Tuesday was the other five's first night; WW x BB is two days behind... But she's definitely mature... All of her branches have alternating nodes... I pruned her a bit under the canopy, but didn't think to take a picture after pruning, I did however get before and after pictures of Il Diavolo! I know I know; never prune an auto... But seeing as it'll be under T5 for the course of it's light I thought one pruning wouldn't hurt more than a day or so, and as quickly as she bounced back from the light incident (remember I dropped it on her!:doh, I thought pruning it would be more beneficial than harmful in this circumstance. The T5 is a veg light and is only affective inches from the plant, That being sad it already has problems penetrating more than a few inches of empty space, much less 10 inches of leafy plant! I won't touch her again until harvest I promise. Being under the T5 I'm not going to expect too much from her, But I hope it's enough to carry me through til the other six finish! She's really starting to take off, I know I say it almost everyday now, but it just amazes me how violently she's flowering... Well, see for yourself; PICTURE TIME!:yay:



The tented *6* now!!! Looking like a well managed garden to me guys! This grow has been relatively issue free, pertaining to the health of the plants . Other than the light thing with Il Diavolo, and the drought of NLB, no nutrient deficiencies or burns, pH spikes ... NADA!(knock on wood) speaking of NLB; the drought seemed to actually do her some good; she's the one in the front right (tent pic)... the biggest one! IDK may just be a strain thing... Time will only tell with the next generation of little soldiers!



Ms. Il Diavolo, pre-pruning... I wish I had another HPS to flower under 24/0... Do you guys think I'd do better under 12/12 HPS than 24/0 6500k T5?






Close ups!!!:hubba:


Clones!!!:ignore:



Post-pruned Il Diavolo... Looking a little puny now, but give her about three days and she'll be just as or more bushy! Hopefully the branches can grow out far enough that it won't be an issue, In my experience, pruning of a particular branch will cause it to stretch for the light it's lost with the removed plant material (or so it seems)... Don't hold me to that though, we'll see!

I'm all but sure we'll be moving to the basement in a few weeks... I have exhausted the people I'd like mentioning it too... And noone was particularly interested in the idea (or their wives weren't:angrywife.. That's just fine with me though, I'd rather not move at all, but down stairs is better than across two townships!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Son of a b/tch! You'll never guess what happened! I get a call from "the business partner" (which is not really the case, no intentions on selling anything I grow) and he says not to call or come by for a few days and he'd come by here and let me know what's going on... So I sat here; 5 minutes go by and the phone rings again! He says there's a patrol car in front of the house and they'd already knocked once. He said "I already ripped everything up and flushed it, what do I do?" I immediately thought to my self- (really? After asking me what would happen if you got busted for the first three weeks; then trying to get me out the fourth week; now the cops are there and you've ripped up the crop?) but I give him the benefit of the doubt and he says he's going out to see what's going on and he'd call me back when everything was clear;or wasn't! An hour goes by and he calls back saying that a second car stopped and it was a DEA agent he happened to know from school.... Came in and saw the lights and the tent and told him that he was coming back in 24 hrs. With a warrant and if they found so much as a rolling paper they would take him to jail! (now I'm really skeptical; a DEA agent from Dirthole USA you just happened to go to school with passed on a bust like that to give you 24 hrs. to clean house? And wasn't taking the equipment?) I'm not upset about the plants; ultimately it's his house, his risk... I had nowhere else to take them so I'd have pulled them had he decided that he didn't want to continue taking that risk... I'll be going over this evening to get the equip. and to see how he acts in person.... But 5 weeks of work and a mountain of deception to avoid being straight forward? That's a bit extreme... So I'm thinking maybe it's true? What do you think???


----------



## Gixxerman420

:rant:*ALL OF MY BABIES ARE DEAD!!!!!!!* Why me you guys? I never hurt anyone, or contributed to terrorism! I haven't taken from anyone, and I only wanted safe and easy access to my medicine!(just because it's illegal where I'm at doesn't mean it's medicinal value changes; I've got three vertebrae sitting atop one another with zero cartilage between them, insomnia, lack of appetite, racing thoughts, etc.) I figure whether the story is true or not, it's the system and it's consequences that ultimately are to blame for the loss of my time and effort's bounty; be it a true story, or paranoia getting the best of a man... Either or, the results are permanent, no more crop to look forward to, no more stress free access to my meds, and the necessity to continue turning to the black market for lower-than standard quality medicine for triple actual value (estimate, not sure if it really has a monetary value, it's a plant for crying out loud! It's value lies in it's pain relief for me!) Oh well, guess it's going to be a while before I am able to grow again; old lady won't have it here with it's current legal issues with the state's prehistoric legislature. Maybe one day I won't be ridiculed by everyone for my need to live a normal existence... Free of pain and other ailments that "normal" people take for granted not having! It's been grand you all! Maybe one day I will return a legal medical gardener?


----------



## MosesPMG

sorry to hear about your situation Gixxer. I know its hard to lose your plants, but its better than being in jail. good luck mate


----------



## Gixxerman420

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> sorry to hear about your situation Gixxer. I know its hard to lose your plants, but its better than being in jail. good luck mate


yeah, I'd have lost them anyways then! I am more upset at the possibility this is all a lie! I would much rather have been told the truth than to have it dealt with it this way! I'm all but certain dude just got paranoid and trashed my hard work!


----------



## Roddy

A cop car out front, even if pulling over a car or visiting a neighbor, can be a very scary thing to someone already paranoid about being busted! If the cops were indeed out front, I can understand his actions! I can also understand how embarrassed he may be...but DEA? LMAO


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> A cop car out front, even if pulling over a car or visiting a neighbor, can be a very scary thing to someone already paranoid about being busted! If the cops were indeed out front, I can understand his actions! I can also understand how embarrassed he may be...but DEA? LMAO


:doh: You understand where I'm at then! I guess he thinks I'm as sharp as a ping pong ball! Not that it matters... The crop is gone and I'm out $400 MORE in equipment cost (after $900 I already had in it from previous grows; this is counting dirt and all; but not electricity costs or water!)And no product to keep me from spending more money on medicine from "street dealers". BLAUOGH!!! (me throwing up) I'm just sick with disgust!:rant:


----------



## Rosebud

That is really tough Gixx. I am sorry that happened. Good luck to you, maybe you better move outta there.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Oh yeah, I got everything out yesterday evening... I'll be finishing my degree in September! I told my wife that I'm outta here once I can find employment within a medicinal state... I said you can go with me or stay here! I'm through with this snot water town, this bass ackwards state, it's lying cowardess population! I'm so sick with disgust, I actually threw up last night after getting everything back to the house... I had pictures of the scene after rip up, but it was so depressing I deleted it and decided not to upload! Dirt everywhere! I can't believe it; maybe 3 weeks from il diavolo finishing and he pulls this!


----------



## Roddy

OUCH!!

Buck up, my friend, there's always tomorrow! 

Soil everywhere....lmao, now that musta been a scene.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

OH Gixx. The world is tough.. I feel your loss. But don't let this get you down. Take all what you can and just let it serve you as experience. As you said, its just a plant, and then the other things, you also said. Its all monetary. You will make up for it in no time, then it will all be memories you'll be laughing over. I am not sure it matters if the story is true or not, the plan didn't work out, period. IMHO, its tough when you are trying to keep something hidden 'lowkey' when there is more than 1 party involved, then it gets more tough if both are paranoid but i think that's just the nature of things. Stay strong buddy.

_The Doctor


----------



## StoneyBud

I don't believe in coincidence, Gix.

I do believe that there is no such thing as a good business partner.

They will ALWAYS rip you off in the end.

Personally, I think your "partner" has sold the weed after yanking it out of the dirt and stuffing it into a trash bag, (he really didn't want in the first place), and is now thinking "Too bad, I told him I didn't want to do that".

WAY too much coincidence. Just days after you take it to him, all this happens? Bull Feces. Sorry man, I call em as I see em.

There was a similar story right here on this site about a year or so ago. A members "Best Friend" finally admitted to him that HE was the one who lied and stole his crop from him.

I think your "Partner" ripped you off.  Betcha!


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I don't believe in coincidence, Gix.
> 
> I do believe that there is no such thing as a good business partner.
> 
> They will ALWAYS rip you off in the end.
> 
> Personally, I think your "partner" has sold the weed after yanking it out of the dirt and stuffing it into a trash bag, (he really didn't want in the first place), and is now thinking "Too bad, I told him I didn't want to do that".
> 
> WAY too much coincidence. Just days after you take it to him, all this happens? Bull Feces. Sorry man, I call em as I see em.
> 
> There was a similar story right here on this site about a year or so ago. A members "Best Friend" finally admitted to him that HE was the one who lied and stole his crop from him.
> 
> I think your "Partner" ripped you off.  Betcha!


There was no weed yet! Just flipped 12/12 2 days prior! Il diavolo may have had half an eighth wet bud on it! He didn't get much if that were the case... Pretty sure he just got paranoid and made this story up to shield some embarrassment.


----------



## StoneyBud

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> There was no weed yet! Just flipped 12/12 2 days prior! Il diavolo may have had half an eighth wet bud on it! He didn't get much if that were the case... Pretty sure he just got paranoid and made this story up to shield some embarrassment.


 
Well that's pretty much what I meant anyway. He lied to you. Not a person I want as a partner in anything if they're going to lie to you for their own convenience.


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Well that's pretty much what I meant anyway. He lied to you. Not a person I want as a partner in anything if they're going to lie to you for their own convenience.


Someone who understands why I'm angry! Thank you sooo so much stoney for chiming in here! I was beginning to think I was being unreasonably angry at the situation. I figure whatever the truth is, the crop is gone, I still have my equipment, and I've learned a valuable lesson! DTA; Don't Trust Anybody!!! Especially the ones you think you can trust! I'm through :rant: about it now... I might be in and out from time to time just to check in on you guys; But no moe greens for me for now!


----------



## frankcos

Sorry to read hear my friend. I would be steaming.


----------



## StoneyBud

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Someone who understands why I'm angry! Thank you sooo so much stoney for chiming in here! I was beginning to think I was being unreasonably angry at the situation. I figure whatever the truth is, the crop is gone, I still have my equipment, and I've learned a valuable lesson! DTA; Don't Trust Anybody!!! Especially the ones you think you can trust! I'm through :rant: about it now... I might be in and out from time to time just to check in on you guys; But no moe greens for me for now!


 
You're very welcome Gix.

I trust people AFTER they show me that they CAN be trusted, not before. There are exceptions, but few.

I'm glad you've recovered your equipment and I hope you're in a situation later where you can again grow.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You're very welcome Gix.
> 
> I trust people AFTER they show me that they CAN be trusted, not before. There are exceptions, but few.
> 
> I'm glad you've recovered your equipment and I hope you're in a situation later where you can again grow.
> 
> Good luck to you man!


This guy raised me so I thought I could trust him! The bad thing is that he could have just been honest with me and we'd have dealt with it... I'd have pulled them myself if he just wanted them out! But to pull this elaborate hoax to save a bit of face is beyond me! I wash my hands of him and will start a new somewhere else... ALREADY LOOKING!


----------



## Gixxerman420

frankcos said:
			
		

> Sorry to read hear my friend. I would be steaming.


I've already steamed out and burnt the bottom of the pot bud!:rofl: Not much I can do about it now though!


----------



## StoneyBud

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> This guy raised me so I thought I could trust him! The bad thing is that he could have just been honest with me and we'd have dealt with it... I'd have pulled them myself if he just wanted them out! But to pull this elaborate hoax to save a bit of face is beyond me! I wash my hands of him and will start a new somewhere else... ALREADY LOOKING!


 
Dude, what a drag. Life kicks you right in the jewels once in awhile. Perhaps you can continue your relationship with him and just avoid ever talking about the grow thing.

I have a sister who has convinced herself that weed is a physically addicting drug :ignore: . She thinks I'm a drug addict :shocked: . I finally stopped ever talking to her about it and just guide the talks to other less controversial subjects.


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Dude, what a drag. Life kicks you right in the jewels once in awhile. Perhaps you can continue your relationship with him and just avoid ever talking about the grow thing.
> 
> I have a sister who has convinced herself that weed is a physically addicting drug :ignore: . She thinks I'm a drug addict :shocked: . I finally stopped ever talking to her about it and just guide the talks to other less controversial subjects.


Yeah, we spoke earlier today and neither one of us mentioned it... I'm not mad anymore, just disappointed really. Did receive email about legislation introduced to Raliegh for medical marijuana. You guys could help me out and show your support for H 577 at hxxp://www.mpp.org/states/north-carolina/alerts/medical-marijuana-legislation.html then perhaps I wouldn't need a partner a all! I am happy that my equipment is intact and I didn't lose them 4 weeks or better into flowering... I've had time to think and realize that as inconvenient and lousy as it is, it's not worth throwing away a 24 yr relationship with a close relative of sorts. News of possible reformation of marijuana laws in my state have lifted my spirits a bit too; you guys go show your support and help a brutha out mane!


----------



## MosesPMG

:aok: I like your vibe mate! Im glad you put things into perspective. things come and go, relationships should be forever


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


Actually had him over for dinner tonight! :rofl: AWKWARD!!! I didn't mention it and neither did he! funny thing is, he thinks if it does go legal that we'll be in business together again; I DON'T THINK SO BUDDY! I'm not cutting ties with him completely; but I won't be investing anymore time or money into a "partnership" with him... I can do this all by myself thank you!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi Gixxer!  
  I have a story for you that involved a similar situation with me and I think what happened with your "partner" is similar to what happened with me.  Ok here is what I think happened...
  You say your partner called you about a cop car sitting out front of his house freaking out, and then 5 minutes later called you back and told you about ripping everything up, then later told you the story about the DEA agent.
  Now, way back when I was in college I decided to stay on campus one summer and take some summer classes (my home town was BORING).  Me and a friend rented this house and even though we did not grow we smoked weed constantly, enough that you could smell it when you came near the house.  I did not have classes or work on Friday so one Friday I spent the whole day sitting in our living room smoking weed and playing video games (I was a nerd in college).  About 4:00pm in the afternoon I look out our livingroom window and see a cop car parked in front of the house and a cop walking up to the front door.  I was stoned and freaked, I had been smoking weed all day and was sure the house stunk like weed.  I picked up me and my roommates bag and ran into the bathroom and flushed an entire ounce down the toilet.  I heard the cop knock on the door but stayed in the bathroom, I was ripped and NOT answering the door.  I waited about 10 minutes then crept out of the bathroom.  The cop car was gone.  I walked out the front door and on the front door was a notice saying that we could not park on the street the next Monday because the city was going to be cutting down two trees in our yard that were hanging over the street.  I explained the situation to my roommate and though he was not too happy he understood why I flushed our ounce of weed......basically what you described with the 3 different calls from your "partner" sounds to me like he freaked out and just didn't want to admit it.  He saw a cop car that was sitting outside for some other reason than the grow, freaked out and ripped up the plants.  He then gave you the other stuff as garabge, an excuse because he felt bad for flipping out over what ended up being nothing and ruining your hard work.  Besides, he said the DEA agent was coming back in 24 hours to arrest him if he found anything at all.  When you showd up hours later you described "dirt everywhere".  If he was really concerned everything would have been spotless and all of your equipment would be waiting in a pile for you.

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

:rofl: HOLY SH/T!!! Thanx SSF, I needed that! I feel for you, but being in the past I'm sure you can laugh about it now!:rofl:    

I had a good laugh about my situation earlier today; just got to thinking how worked up dude was when he called, fear in his voice, uncertainty too! It was like he sat around getting himself all worked up just to call me with honest to goodness despair! 

I am hoping that medical gets passed through Raleigh; we're currently waiting for them to assign a committee to the bill, it's a small step, but a step still the same! First bit of "extra" money I find I'm ordering up a bunch of seed... I'm going to have everything ready and be waiting to get a card if the bill goes through... Although I can't imagine them shooting it down at this point; It'd be a poor political move, and would ultimately cost the state money! But, government has never been known for being the "brightest" bunch of folks! I don't see how they can contest the testimony of numerous medical institutes and deny marijuana's medical benefits.


----------



## Gixxerman420

I talked the old lady into letting me do a single auto grow in the garage! Only problem is there's no power out there! So I called and left the landlord a message that the driveway lights (same circuit as inside of garage) were out and that it was a safety issue. I also ordered a single feminized Il Diavolo seed from attitude... I didn't get the stealth shipping because I was only ordering one seed, and have never needed it before; always came the first time no problem! Hopefully this won't be the time it bites me in the ARSE!!! But at this point, getting the seed here is an after thought! I'LL HAVE A BABY TO CARE FOR!!! I got Il Diavolo because it was just starting to get good and exciting when "the partner" yanked it up! I figured try and LST this one to see if I can get somewhat of a canopy on her... Especially if she vegges at the rate the other one did! I think if it grows as quickly as this last Il Diavolo, a little abuse wouldn't hurt that much if at all on the yield side.. Especially if I can train a nice even canopy within the first three weeks! Either way, good yield or shitty one; I don't care much! I'll be running only CFL throughout the grow... May invest in some 2700K once it start flowering good... It's going to get too hot in the garage, but It's better than nothing! It's a start too! Maybe if it doesn't do well at all (gets sickly looking) I can sweet talk the :angrywife: into moving it into the pantry! (kind of doubt it though):yay::woohoo::yay:


----------



## Gixxerman420

HOLY SH/T!!! By George I think I've done it! Waiting to get back in town on Sunday (visiting my aunt; BLAH!!!) to discuss it a little more in depth, but I've been texting back and forth with the wife all evening and I'm all but sure she is going to let me back into the pantry with the auto! She was like "it's only one now, then it'll one more; and then the while tent again!" I assured this wasn't the case, that all I wanted was something to keep me from killing someone! This last fiasco has sealed the whole "partnering up" scenario up for me! If I can't grow in my own home, I don't guess I'll grow at all! But it's just a plant, and so long as you guys are the only ones' I tell; no ne will be the wiser and everyone lives happily ever after! :yay::woohoo::yay:


----------



## StoneyBud

Its good to hear that you have a good place to grow. You've figured out a way around the "Partner" idea and your wife is ok with it.

It sounds like all positives!


----------



## faderharley

I'm gone for 2 weeks w/my heart quad-pass and :holysheep:  your grow is gone?.....shoot your so-called partner, he/she ripped you off man, your bud was lookin so sweet...damnnnnnn....

Don't know about growing in a rented place is a good idea, but you need the bud for your health concerns.....As far as cops go?, my lard-butt neighbor is a cop, like to see her 500# backside busting thru my house, she be met w/a 44 mag.slug 4sure or any other cop/dea/fbi/snitch/crackhead/politician 4-that-matter anybody trying to evade my space......

Well looks like things will get better 4 ya, I'm still sub'd.....did u say ur moving out of NC?


----------



## Gixxerman420

Thx Stoney, I hope so! 

Hey fader, good to hear you got through and everything is good... Yeah, I had just switched the six over to flower, so no buds there, and the auto couldn't have had more than an 1/8 wet weight on it... So I think dude just got stoned, thought about the consequences if he were busted; or maybe told somebody trying to impress, and got paranoid and yanked my babies! Not much to gain by ripping them now! If he'd have waited another six weeks I'd be REAL suspicious; and "family" or not; we'd have words!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

:yay::woohoo::yay:I'M IN GUYS!!! And the wife is remarkably kind of cool with it... I guess she's had time to wrap her mind around the entire situation and decided it was cool! Now I just have to wait on the bean to get here now!!! I tracked and traced through royal mail and got the following information:

Your item, posted on 08/04/11 with reference LY688779165GB has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery. 

SOOO... Stay tuned for a new GJ!!! Single auto, Il Diavolo (critical x ruderalis) 204 watts CFL; 6500k for veg and 1/2 2700k 1/2 6500k for flower. May change the ratios later, but should make for a nice experimental grow... Gonna attempt to LST with minimal side affects on the growth of the plant during vegetative growth, and see if I can't gain a decent canopy on this one... I know; not recommended to LST an auto, but I want to KNOW you shouldn't... That incurs growing one out with LST!


----------



## frankcos

Isn't it amazing how nice a wife can be when she wants too..You girls really are sweet. I wish you tons of good luck this time around. You deserve it after how well you dealt with the passing of your past girls. I probably would not of taken it so calmly. where did u order from,Did you get any freebies you might be able to talk her into planting after she see how pretty the Diavolo is? I will be pulling up a seat I am anxious to compare again. Green Mojo my friend


----------



## Gixxerman420

frankcos said:
			
		

> Isn't it amazing how nice a wife can be when she wants too..You girls really are sweet. I wish you tons of good luck this time around. You deserve it after how well you dealt with the passing of your past girls. I probably would not of taken it so calmly. where did u order from,Did you get any freebies you might be able to talk her into planting after she see how pretty the Diavolo is? I will be pulling up a seat I am anxious to compare again. Green Mojo my friend


Thanks bud for the mojo and kind words! I went through attitude; got a feminized "quasar", can't remember the breeder right off hand.. Supposed to be the "best blend of sativa and indica" (aren't they all!?) I seriously kind of doubt we'll get another plant in there... Took two weeks of begging and kissing booty to get this one... And only because I've promised to manage it and keep it small; and that if it starts to stink (WHEN )I have to handle it! I have the carbon filter but she hates the whole process so she has no Idea I have that covered already! once I notice I'll install the filter before she notices and she'll never be the wiser But; we'll see how it goes and play a "next grow" by ear! Not sure it'll go longer than this one; but we can cross our fingers can't we!? I only ordered one feminized seed through the pick and mix; I've never had issue's with the feminized seeds in the past so I'm hoping my luck there holds true this grow round! I'd hate to waste three weeks on a freaking male! (bad mojo... I take that word back!:rofl


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

QOUTE  :yay::woohoo::yay:I'M IN GUYS!!! And the wife is remarkably kind of cool with it... I guess she's had time to wrap her mind around the entire situation and decided it was cool!  Hey my Mrs. does all the trimming,cureing,shes a breatheing hygrometer that vacume packs all the bud in jars. She even saves me all the stickies from her scissors, makes the greatest butter etc. shes just great!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> QOUTE  :yay::woohoo::yay:I'M IN GUYS!!! And the wife is remarkably kind of cool with it... I guess she's had time to wrap her mind around the entire situation and decided it was cool!  Hey my Mrs. does all the trimming,cureing,shes a breatheing hygrometer that vacume packs all the bud in jars. She even saves me all the stickies from her scissors, makes the greatest butter etc. shes just great!!!


okay... And you just wanted to rub that in didn't you!? :rofl: not cool!:rofl: That's good for you though bro.. Wish my wife was a little more liberal about it!


----------



## StoneyBud

Man! I wish ANYONE would do my trimming for me. Its the part I dread every crop!


----------



## Gixxerman420

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Man! I wish ANYONE would do my trimming for me. Its the part I dread every crop!


I'd do your trimming if you'd let me keep them when I was done! :rofl:


----------



## Bleek187

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Man! I wish ANYONE would do my trimming for me. Its the part I dread every crop!


 
U said it.. my back always hurts when im done cuz i sit on the edge of the couch with a trash bag spred out on the floor under me to catch all the trim. i listen to the tv but man i hate it.


----------



## Bleek187

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Hey my Mrs. does all the trimming,cureing,shes a breatheing hygrometer that vacume packs all the bud in jars. She even saves me all the stickies from her scissors, makes the greatest butter etc. shes just great!!!


 
She is a keeper.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> She is a keeper.


:rofl::yeahthat: :goodposting::yeahthat::rofl:


----------



## StoneyBud

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I'd do your trimming if you'd let me keep them when I was done! :rofl:


 
hehe, I'll bet! But then I wouldn't have anything to reload my oil jars and hash box!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Can't have cake and eat it too!:rofl:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Glad to hear that things are resolving themselfs, My Mrs. is my grow partner. She's a medical marijuana fiend, and realizes that everything invested in the garden is half hers, and i can trust her, after all shes looking out for her interests also,Giving her a sense of ownership makes a huge difference in her attitude. I still can't get her to choose a strain, we're trying something different this time, we're moving on.  I wish I could send you some meds, I have more than i need and i hate the phrase 40sack. Here in northern Wa. we get alot of smuggled meds I call B.C. DUD. Anyway I hope you learned some lessons from the mess, One thing I can tell you that lots of Married Grow partners failed too,me too,but just one grow,we just had to work some things out, I think our motives for growing were different.When we did our first grow together in 77 it was about money, Now we don't need any of that kind of thinking. I wish you luck man, bummer that your first journal had such a messed up ending.


----------

